# Kaval Released



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

Can't see a thread anywhere but its true Kaval has been released.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

What the fucking fuck.

I know he was going nowhere, but I liked the guy and he was fun to watch in the ring. Why can't they trim the _useless_ fat? ¬_¬


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's true. On WWE.com


Wow. They really hated the fact that he won.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

omfg? More reason to not watch smackdown T_T


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/kavalreleased

YOU'VE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Well that was a waste.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

oh my god, I can't belive he's gone, he was so good... yada yada and all that bullshit

He made zero impact and was not over with the crowd. He was stiff as hell and besides jumping and kicking he didn't do much in the ring. He didn't have the look, he acted weird and he sure as hell didn't have mic skills.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, that's a complete shame.

Makes me really think he wasn't supposed to win NXT2. I mean, they throw his title shot away on the IC Title, he loses all the time, and then just gets released for no apparent reason. It's quite odd.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> oh my god, I can't belive he's gone, he was so good... yada yada and all that bullshit
> 
> He made zero impact and was *not over with the crowd*. He was stiff as hell and besides jumping and kicking he didn't do much in the ring. He didn't have the look, he acted weird and he sure as hell didn't have mic skills.


Stopped reading there.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

R.I.P. Low-Ki's shitty WWE run.

Oh shit, double post.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Did he choke someone with a tie? What the hell?

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Stopped reading there.


You can lie to yourself all you want but that doesn't change the fact that the crowd was dead silent pretty much any time he appeared on the screen or came down for a match


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW. What a waste of talent.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

This doesn't make sense.

Perhaps there was a more of reason for this release than meets the eye; other than McMahon's big man fetish.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Sheikuation™;9163284 said:


> Stopped reading there.


Me too.

Kaval was over with the crowd BECAUSE of his jumping/kicking. Just like Morrison.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Great work WWE, now just fire Dolph Ziggler and I can stop watching wrestling entirely.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn shame, I thought he was awesome.

Back to Japan, I guess. Or, maybe back to ROH to reunite the Rottweilers.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> You can lie to yourself all you want but that doesn't change the fact that the crowd was dead silent pretty much any time he appeared on the screen or came down for a match


He got pops during his MATCHES which is all that really matters. He was also over on the mic, even though he's mediocre on it.

He got pops, so don't try and say that's the problem.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Posting in rage thread.

Seriously though, lol. Thats weird. Like, the guy only won a few matches yet won NxT.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

What is this I don't even-


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

At least he had a cool theme


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

He wasn't over with the crowd for a reason. WWE jobbed him out to everyone on the fucking roster.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Well, that's a complete shame.
> 
> Makes me really think he wasn't supposed to win NXT2. I mean, they throw his title shot away on the IC Title, he loses all the time, and then just gets released for no apparent reason. It's quite odd.


To me it seemed pretty obvious that they did not want him to win NXT Season 2. I think they really wanted Riley to win.

They fucked up when they made the online voting actually matter. Brilliant idea WWE. Lets have the fan voting have a heavy role on who will win WHEN YOU DON'T WANT THE FUCKING BABYFACE TO WIN IT.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> He wasn't over with the crowd for a reason. WWE jobbed him out to everyone on the fucking roster.


First win Chavo had in like 3 years


----------



## andremt9 (Jul 15, 2008)

Huck Faynes


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> oh my god, I can't belive he's gone, he was so good... yada yada and all that bullshit
> 
> Hebullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshitbullshit.


Pretty much.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE is full of shit! Not only do they don't know how to push black wrestlers they can't keep a wrestler that have unique skills on the roster and he never had a chance to succeed with that stupid storyline to start off him career.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

So what was the point of him winning NXT?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> You can lie to yourself all you want but that doesn't change the fact that the crowd was dead silent pretty much any time he appeared on the screen or came down for a match


How can he get a reaction if WWE fucking made him Job all the time. He never got a chance retard.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

They got their revenge on him for mentioning TNA I see, and right before Christmas too stay classy 'E. This is such a waste of talent he was over, great in the ring and not terrible on the mic like most people think, I guess it's back to the Indies for him.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> He got pops during his MATCHES which is all that really matters. He was also over on the mic, even though he's mediocre on it.
> 
> He got pops, so don't try and say that's the problem.


As I said, all he did was flippy shit in the ring, so he got a few cheers for them, doesn't mean he was over. And whenever he was on the mic he sucked the energy out of the crowd and they didn't give a shit about what he had to say, the promo where he made a TNA refrence was godawful


----------



## Altintop (Jul 22, 2007)

DAMN...
What's going on?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*GUYS


MAYBE ITS BECAUSE OF A REASON CURRENTLY UNKNOWN TO THE FANS
*


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Not a huge surprise after the unmitigated squash Tuesday, but if they didn't want him that badly why even bother?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Not a big fan but releasing a guy on December 23 is pretty ruthless.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> As I said, all he did was flippy shit in the ring, so he got a few cheers for them, doesn't mean he was over. And whenever he was on the mic he sucked the energy out of the crowd and they didn't give a shit about what he had to say, the promo where he made a TNA refrence was godawful


Flippy shit? Do you have any idea what you're talking about when it comes to WRESTLING? He worked a match with his same unique style he's been working all around the world. You sound like a moron right now so I digress.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

BM_Chicago said:


> How can he get a reaction if WWE fucking made him Job all the time. He never got a chance retard.


retard? haha, good one mah boi. You don't have to be winning matches to get over, look at all the midcarders that are crazy over yet they job 70% of the time. He didn't have the it factor, he didn't have any personality, he didn't have mic skills, that was the reason he was not over


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

/cornette face

Why all of a sudden would WWE release him? I thought he fit pretty well in the WWE, the guy is good in the ring and tolerable on the mic with great potential to expand in that aspect with some work.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> As I said, all he did was flippy shit in the ring, so he got a few cheers for them, doesn't mean he was over. And whenever he was on the mic he sucked the energy out of the crowd and they didn't give a shit about what he had to say, the promo where he made a TNA refrence was godawful


How are you supposed to get over when you job like Colin Delaney?


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't wait to here the explanation behind this travesty. Maybe he got fed up with being turned into an insignificant jobber and asked for his release. That's the only thing that would make sense to me.


----------



## Demolition Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Well that kind of sucks I was hoping the guy might get a chance to go somewhere eventually. I wasn't a huge fan of Kaval but I did appreciate his work and style. Ahhh well, WWE at its finest


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Flippy shit? Do you have any idea what you're talking about when it comes to WRESTLING? He worked a match with his same unique style he's been working all around the world. You sound like a moron right now so I digress.


I'm pretty sure I know more about wrestling than you, stick to Jersey shore. I don't see anything uniqute about his style, maybe in a way that no one else wants to do that kind of style cuz it's stupid. All he does is flip around and kick people. Stiffly I might add


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

If he requested his release I can understand, but if he was released for another reason pretty lame. I've heard he is kind of a dick and takes things to seriously from various shoot interviews. Either way releasing Low Ki is pretty fucking pathetic considering he'll end up getting replaced with mediocre FCW garbage. Seriously, Heath Slater has a job and Low Ki doesn't? Pretty fucking sad.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Good now all they have to do is release dolph kofi swagger, and then do some bullshit interview where the company man says they're into creating new stars*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Unless he's pissed off somebody with authority backstage or had a tantrum then this is frankly a laughable decision.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I can safely say that I'm glad that the WWE have fired him. Now we can see him being featured in another organization rather thank just a footnote on Smackdown every now and then.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> retard? haha, good one mah boi. You don't have to be winning matches to get over, look at all the midcarders that are crazy over yet they job 70% of the time. He didn't have the it factor, he didn't have any personality, he didn't have mic skills, that was the reason he was not over


Kofi, JoMo, Dolph, Daniel Bryan? they don't job 70% of their matches..... well ahem Bryan did for a while.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> *I'm pretty sure I know more about wrestling than you*, stick to Jersey shore.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Some pretty fucked up shit. Got himself over..got fans behind him whenever he got TV time...one of the absolute best workers in the company...fun to watch...different. But he's not HHH's friend Drew MacIntyre, is he?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The SD graveyard acquires yet another prominent addition.

Hopefully, Kaval's future will only have good things in store for him. It's a shame to see him go.

Inb4 Kofi is next.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

JakeC_91 said:


> Kofi, JoMo, Dolph, Daniel Bryan? they don't job 70% of their matches..... well ahem Bryan did for a while.


I didn't even mention them, don't try to act like I did. More like Evan Bourne, MVP, Matt, Mark Henry


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I didn't really care for him much. If he asked to be release because he was jobbing, then he is the dumb ass. Look at where the current WWE champion started as. Oh well I suppose.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


good response


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> I'm pretty sure I know more about wrestling than you, stick to Jersey shore. I don't see anything uniqute about his style, maybe in a way that no one else wants to do that kind of style cuz it's stupid. All he does is flip around and kick people. Stiffly I might add


lol at you thinking you know more about anything. you mark for randy orton. calm it down, junior.


this really is a shame. he was a fine midcarder. his match with ziggler was the hottest match of its PPV, and the fans fucking ate that up. don't see why they couldn't just treat him like a natural midcarder. it really was a disaster, starting from the second he won NXT and it just kept going. 

it's sad to know WWE employs Michael McGuillicutty, and not someone with at least some senisble talent.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Daniel Bryan part 2?Let's chant his name and bring him back.

Seriously though, he work his ass off to get to the WWE and they completely jobbed him out and then release him?Wtf, that was bacically a "Fuck You".Man, fuck this.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


He is funny, you gotta admit that.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Rawlin67 said:


> lol at you thinking you know more about anything. calm it down, junior.
> 
> 
> this really is a shame. he was a fine midcarder. his match with ziggler was the hottest match of its PPV, and the fans fucking ate that up. don't see why they couldn't just treat him like a natural midcarder. it really was a disaster, starting from the second he won NXT and it just kept going.
> ...


Mike McGillicutty might not know how to cut promos but he's a solid in ring worker and he doesn't just stick to flipping and kicking, he's a good technician


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> I'm pretty sure I know more about wrestling than you, stick to Jersey shore. I don't see anything uniqute about his style, maybe in a way that no one else wants to do that kind of style cuz it's stupid. All he does is flip around and kick people. Stiffly I might add


You may know more than that kid but you definitely don't know more than me. Not in your wildest dreams would that be possible. I was watching this before you your mother ever got pregnant with you. Now to try to reduce this man to some John Morrison level act is a joke. Morrison can't sell nor work anywhere near Kaval's level. Morrison is a complete spot monkey who internet fans like because he reminds them of Shawn Michaels even though they really don't have that much in common between them. Kaval is from the old Rey Mysterio line of workmanship...the more he was seen, the more over he was.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Mike McGillicutty might not know how to cut promos but he's a solid in ring worker and he doesn't just stick to flipping and kicking, he's a good technician


lol if by solid you mean perfectly average, then fine. Kaval is easily above average, and has a style the fans can definitely get behind, as proven whenever he's in the ring.

and seriously, how many Kaval matches have you watched? you obviously are talking out of your ass, because all you can say is flipping and kicking 400 times over like you're actually speaking logically.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> good response


It's fucking hilarious that you think YOU (the guy who lives in the middle of no where) knows more about wrestling than me, the guy who's actually WORKED a match and trains on a daily basis with guys who are personal friends with Kaval. It's quite amusing.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> You may know more than that kid but you definitely don't know more than me. Not in your wildest dreams would that be possible. I was watching this before you your mother ever got pregnant with you. Now to try to reduce this man to some John Morrison level act is a joke. Morrison can't sell nor work anywhere near Kaval's level. Morrison is a complete spot monkey who internet fans like because he reminds them of Shawn Michaels even though they really don't have that much in common between them. Kaval is from the old Rey Mysterio line of workmanship...the more he was seen, the more over he was.


I never said I know more than you but know I can say that for sure. Morrison a spot monkey? Internet fans? Morrison is disliked by the majority of internet fans while, ironically mah buddy, Kaval has the support of the smarky internet fans


----------



## lewis1711 (Nov 28, 2010)

That's a damn shame. I really liked Kaval.

What's the moral of the story then? Winning NXT will get you a monster push...but only on odd-numbered seasons. On even numbered seasons your title shot is for the IC belt, you job for a few months, then you get fired :/


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fuckin Shame.

LOL, I laughed:


> JeremyBorash
> Very grateful to be working for a company that gives out bonus checks at Christmas instead of walking papers.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW WHAT THE FUCK

Seriously? You're gonna release someone who was popular on NXT? Now that I think about it, it was not surprising at all. Kaval has been jobbing ever since he won NXT.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> It's fucking hilarious that you think YOU (the guy who lives in the middle of no where) knows more about wrestling than me, the guy who's actually WORKED a match and trains on a daily basis with guys who are personal friends with Kaval. It's quite amusing.


Still sticking to insulting my country? That's rather pathetic if you don't have anything other to do than insult my country, which you know jack shit of, and post stupid smilies as a response to a statement you can't overthrow

I have been wrestling the greek-roman style for years now and have watched professional wrestling even longer. I think I know what wrestling is and what jumping around and kicking is.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Kaval is trending world wide on Twitter. Yeah, WWE Crowd didnt care about him, alright...


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not gonna say he was bad, but he wasnt really fitting in with the WWE atmosphere to me. I only saw a handful of his matches so its hard for me to say.

Something tells me there is more to the story than we know, and I wouldnt be surprised to see him in WWE (again) or TNA in the future. But him being in the indies is where he belongs right now, I think.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Chavo
Chris Masters
Darren Young
DH Smith
David Otunga
Dolph Ziggler
Drew McIntyre
Evan Bourne
Great Khali
Heath Slater
Husky HarrisJack Swagger
Joey Mercury
JTG
Jackson Andrews
Jey Uso
Jimmy Uso
John Morrison
Justin Gabriel
Kane
Kofi Kingston
Mark Henry
McGUillicunt
Primo
R-Truth
Ted DiBiase
Tyson Kidd
Tyler Reks
Vlad Kozlov
Yoshi Tatsu
ZEKE

Just a list of guys currently employed by the WWE that Low Ki had more to offer than. So I'm really hoping he requested his release.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

JR on Twitter: 


> Kaval's release from WWE surprised me. Don't know the circumstances. Kaval won't have any issues finding work. I wish him my best.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Poor Low-Ki. He should have been great and feuded with Mysterio, matches would have been insane. At least he can go back to owning on the indy circuit. I guess his botched promo near the end of NXT may have played a part? Who knows.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Dolph Ziggler!? Really?

edit: @scrilla


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> I guess his botched promo near the end of NXT may have played a part? Who knows.


then why does McGuillicunt stil have a job?

And yes Kaval has more to offer than Ziggler. He's better in the ring than Ziggler and better on the mic. He played the role of a serious straight man very well. Ziggler sounds like my 13 year old cousin every time he speaks, it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe, he should have become butt-buddies with the WWE Champion like Alex Riley. That way, he could endanger people's lives by driving drunk and *STILL* keep his job!!!


----------



## lorenz75 (Feb 19, 2010)

AWFUL. Poor Low-Ki


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Well this is a joke. I knew I was too happy with the way the WWE had done things this year, had to sneak a kick in the teeth in right at the end of the year.

Fingers crossed he returns to ROH. He's a name and a talent that could really bolster that roster.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

scrilla said:


> then why does McGuillicunt stil have a job?
> 
> And yes Kaval has more to offer than Ziggler. He's better in the ring than Ziggler and better on the mic. He played the role of a serious straight man very well. Ziggler sounds like my 13 year old cousin every time he speaks, it's pretty pathetic.


Well he basically mentioned TNA in that promo, that's what I was getting at.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

:shocked: Dont think ive ever done a double take quite as bad as I did when I seen this on the main page just as i clicked to go intot he General thread lol

Why did they realease one of the better guys? It makes no sense what do ever. Half their roster dont deserve to be there and yet the guy with the skills is sent packing at xmas? its a joke so it is. (not literally)


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Another WWE ball drop. But hey guys, we still got Hornswaggle tadpole splashing Chavo every week. 

WWE needs to combine the rosters. Each brand is thin as hell. 

He wasn't over with the crowd? Some dude didn't watch.


----------



## Jambofish (Jan 15, 2009)

While it's a shame he did get released, I do agree with the guy who said he wasn't really over in WWE. Maybe they didn't like him. Maybe they didn't want him to win NXT. One thing's for sure however, he didn't really fit into the company. 

I'd much rather watch him in ROH to be honest anyway. If he's restricted, he's not as much fun to watch. It's a shame things didn't work out but WWE aren't just going to bend a style which has worked for them for decades.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Chavo
> Chris Masters
> Darren Young
> DH Smith
> ...


and all of NXT4.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

What the shuck is this fit?!

I really don't get this at all. Kaval was one of the best in-ring guys they had. I wonder if they turned sour on him for allegedly giving Ziggler a concussion?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Tazz says:

"OH MY GOD, ITS KAVAL BABY"


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

Best WWE career ever.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Great. Good thing I didn't buy a ticket for SmackDown in February.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sure sometimes he didn't get pops from his entrance, but he always got alot of crowds into the match, if they allowed time on his matches. That is important as well. Very few people could do that these days in the WWE, and I feel like Kaval would have be one of them if given the chance to have more longer matches. But alas, wasted potential.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So is Smackdown's face mid-card now basically Kofi and Chris Masters?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am shocked that everyone is so shocked. He just lost to McIntyre in under two minutes and has been jobbing ever since he was put on Smackdown. They clearly had no plans of doing anything with him. I like Kaval but I knew he wasn't going to last that long.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

scrilla said:


> He's better in the ring than Ziggler and better on the mic.


Better in the ring? perhaps. But they have such different styles, thats not really a fair judgement. And better on the mic? if it's based on what he has done in WWE, definately not.

If you have an indie promo to show me that supports your argument, I will watch it.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Good, his squash matches were taking time off for some Hornswoggle shenanigans 8*D... no really what the hell is wrong with them? He was a good, reliable talent who didn't had a chance of consistent character development besides NXT.

I guess the voting of NXT isn't that rigged after all and they just didn't like that he legit won over the guy they wanted to, which was the uncharismatic Michael McCookieCutter.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Son OF A BITCH!

Smackdown is fucking Hopeless!

God this is so fucking depressing


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I doubt its for real - case in point Bryans 'release' - but if so then good. Not a fan.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> I am shocked that everyone is so shocked. He just lost to McIntyre in under two minutes and has been jobbing ever since he was put on Smackdown. They clearly had no plans of doing anything with him. I like Kaval but I knew he wasn't going to last that long.


Pretty much just him winning NXT really. Even his title challenge against Ziggler was on PPV, but you'd think if they never really had any plans for the guy they'd have just gotten it out of the way on an episode of Smackdown and had Ziggler go over a bigger name seeing as he's getting a very good push right now.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow...wtf.

Vince really was pissed that he won NXT 2 huh? Damn shame...


----------



## andremt9 (Jul 15, 2008)

The word making the rounds within WWE is that the company didn't have any plans for him and it was an amicable parting of the ways, as opposed to the company dropping the former ROH and TNA X-Division champion. It is believed he has the typical 90 day no-compete that would prevent him from working for any nationally televised companies.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

What the hell? That's pretty fucked up right there. Even moreso because the losers nobody cares about are in Nexus.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

LMFAO what a joke the WWE is turning into the dude had some sick talent and they job him out then release him?
that spoilt my night fuck u wwe morons!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

> SamoaJoe
> huh Low Ki is back around? Hmm the cowards better keep their heads down someone is liable to get there #CraniumCracked.


Joe gonna kill some bitches.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is me right now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god damn it

fuck u wwe

=(

1 more reason to not watch Smackdown


----------



## andremt9 (Jul 15, 2008)

Crowd should chant "We want Kaval!" like they did with Daniel Bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow....at Christmas time no less. 

Wonder what happened to cause this.


----------



## Kydd Wylde (Dec 1, 2007)

Caponex75 said:


> Best WWE career ever.


I'll think you'll find that honour goes to Mr. Branden Walker!


But yeah is a shame - least I saw him kick someone in the face live


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Joe gonna kill some bitches.


lmao Joe re-signed with TNA that's actually worse than getting released by the WWE.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL, remember Pyro said he was guaranteed to be world champion?


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

That's sad. Kaval has a unique style and it makes no sense to release him just like that. Maybe he was tired his run and asked for his release? I don't know. All I know is that he is one hell of a talent in the ring and could be a star. No doubt. 
He'll be good.


----------



## Rookie Masterpiece (May 17, 2004)

What the fuck is up with that shit?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Awwwww fuck, he never even had a chance.....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bold =Gone Soon



scrilla said:


> Chavo
> *Chris Masters
> Darren Young*
> DH Smith
> ...


The end of Brand Extension more people will be released in the next 6 months


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

scrilla said:


> then why does McGuillicunt stil have a job?
> 
> And yes Kaval has more to offer than Ziggler. He's better in the ring than Ziggler and better on the mic. He played the role of a serious straight man very well. Ziggler sounds like my 13 year old cousin every time he speaks, it's pretty pathetic.


Ziggler has puts on at least an above avarage match anytime he gets in the ring, he's a great technician, sells great and is very athletic, Kaval is not better than him in the ring. And on the mic? While Ziggler is no CM Punk or even the Miz on the mic, he's passable and DEFINETLY better than Kaval on the mic


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well damn. I wasn't a huge fan, but I always like to watch unique styles. Why is WWE so against unique in ring styles?

Maybe he asked for his release. I mean, they did job him out and made him look like a joke at times.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Exactly, Kaval.. exactly.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ziggler is good in the ring, but Kaval is still better. 

Show me a "passable" Dolph Ziggler promo.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess he wanted some total non-stop action instead of being fucked around after winning NXT2.

What a fucking waste.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

scrilla said:


> lmao Joe re-signed with TNA that's actually worse than getting released by the WWE.


No. I feared Joe would have misused with WWE..


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

SENSHI IS BACK IN THE IMPACT ZONE!


No, but in all seriousness, I'm not a huge fan of him but wow, Merry fucking Christmas Low-Ki.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm.... Kofi and Zeke, watch your backs


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WTF?!?!?!?!

On a side note, someone in management really must not like him to release right before the holidays.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Ziggler is good in the ring, but Kaval is still better.
> 
> Show me a "passable" Dolph Ziggler promo.


C'mon. Don't be absurd. Ziggler is a good heel. He has the mannerisms, sells well, etc. Both are good in the ring. But the fact is, you cannot rely on your indy backround to keep a job in the WWE. While Kaval put on great matches, he had nothing that oould seperate him apart from any other good indy worker. He didn't have the character, the look, etc. There is nothing that is intriguing about him, except his deep voice. I don't think the E should have fired him for his performance, but I cannot get angry at them for firing someone who wasn't much of a draw.

And just because someone is a good worker, doesn't make them a good employee.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Ziggler is good in the ring, but Kaval is still better.
> 
> Show me a "passable" Dolph Ziggler promo.


He doesn't get much mic time on his own but whenever he does talk he is passable. Except this monday


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

^I dunno about him not having talent or not beeing a potential draw, him winning NXT season 2 proves that pretty well.


----------



## miro (Oct 14, 2007)

wow that sucks, one of the few guys i enjoyed watching although wwe didnt do much with him


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Great! Zeke comes and Kaval goes... Wanna vomit.










MVP: Come on man, let´s party at the Impact Zone
KaVal: Sure?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They had a whole show dedicated to him and nothing came of it. WWE's loss really. hmmm


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Sad but it's better for Low Ki 

he's been booked like a fucking clown since September.... Squashed, never had a win, looked weak list goes on such a waste of time and shame. 

the most depressing released of the year with Serena Deeb


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol I told everyone when he won NXT 2 that he would be released in less than a year. I also said that Daniel Bryon will be released before the end of 2011 and people called me an idiot. Let's see if I'm right again.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

They should have continued his pairing with LayCool after NXT ended. They're heels, he's a face, but it could have worked well as they're more on the comedic side. By hanging out with people who are getting a decent-sized push and are featured prominently on TV each week, it would have helped his cause.


----------



## K_dogg (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, what a let-down! I was waiting for a feud with Rey. Stupid, stupid !


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Lastier said:


> Inb4 Kofi is next.


The WWE isn't that stupid. Kofi isn't going anywhere.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i think he may have asked for this, tna maybe re contacted him? 

but the fact they released him just makes me laugh tbh he was good but not really bothered he is gone 
he isnt one of the reasons i tune in to SD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SLIM UNTENABLE GLIMMER OF HOPE: his release is to set him up as the secret weapon of a returning Nexus.
REALITY: man, WWE hates indy guys.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

NT86 said:


> They should have continued his pairing with LayCool after NXT ended. They're heels, he's a face, but it could have worked well as they're more on the comedic side.


I agree, they definitely should have kept that going with Layla eventually turning face and siding with Kaval on a regular basis.

This just shows how moronic the WWE creative is if nobodies like us on the internet can figure this out, but they can't!

They couldn't find anything for him to do? They had a good thing going on NXT that was working!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Well, now we know why he blew his NXT title shot on Ziggler.........

This may be the stupidest firing since the Bryan and Serena debacles. In fact, this just might be worse. You bring a guy in, have him win NXT, then completely and utterly job him out, all while trumpeting up the fact that he's Season 2's winner. Then you fire him.

The entire NXT concept is quickly becoming a joke.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Xist2inspire said:


> Well, now we know why he blew his NXT title shot on Ziggler.........
> 
> This may be the stupidest firing since the Bryan and Serena debacles. In fact, this just might be worse. You bring a guy in, have him win NXT, then completely and utterly job him out, all while trumpeting up the fact that he's Season 2's winner. Then you fire him.
> 
> The entire NXT concept is quickly becoming a joke.


The breakout star broke all the way outta the company.


----------



## eyeslurking (Mar 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> The WWE isn't that stupid. *Kofi isn't going anywhere.*


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

WWE are idiots. They berate the 'internet fans' at every opportunity they get, then say:- 

'Hey guys, go on WWE.com and buy our lame WWE tagged merchandise and vote on our poll 'Who is better: John Cena or God' '

Morons. Danielson is the best face they've had rising through the card in a long time, Kaval was following him. Only way for a face to get over nowadays is through in ring ability, and the diamonds among the rough in the indys have that in abundance. But nah, we'll just fire them as a massive middle finger to anyone who actually bothers to educate themselves in WRESTLING outside WWE.

Tyler Black, sorry, Seth Rollins - this is what lies ahead.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Shocking.

I wonder what's his ethnicity? :side:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> REALITY: man, WWE hates indy guys.












3-time WHC CM Punk says Hi.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Merry christmas Kaval


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Kaval is actually trending worldwide on Twitter right now, at least that shows people care.

I am very sad to hear about his release.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I had a feeling this was coming after his total burial at the hands of McIntyre the other night. Such a damn shame  He had masses of talent and the crowd actually got behind him. I guess we'll be seeing him in ROH soon though which should be great, but he deserves so much more.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

WWE are pretty stupid to have him win NXT if they didn't know what the hell to do with him after.

WWE wasted there own tv time and NXT was on tv at the time.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Another reason why Alex Riley should have won it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Well why even have a NXT contest anymore when a winner doesn't even last 6 months with the company?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

His WWE run was as bad as I expected!,But still I think he should have stayed on the wwe roster much longer.....A damn shame!.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

KAVAL is no more. The return of "THE WORLD WARRIOR" has begun.


From his Twitter.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fuck it Vince, you wanna test me? I'm boycotting your stupid B show, I'm not turning Smackdown on AGAIN, until Kaval returns. Hell, I won't watch ANY WWE programming until you get smarter. Low Ki > WWE. If TNA dosen't bring Senshi back, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Probably the best thing that could have happened to him.
He was going nowhere pretty damn fast in the E.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Its a damn shame he was a good worker he got good pops too. sometimes i dont understand WWE i mean JTG is still around im just hoping he granted his release than its understandable. i hope he doesn't go to TNA again they would just fuck him up again for like the millionth time. its pretty sad firing him just 2 days before christmas


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Well why even have a NXT contest anymore when a winner doesn't even last 6 months with the company?


NXT can't even produce a credible wrestler. What is the point of that show.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow...what the hell was the point in him winning NXT then??


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Just straight up fucking retarded. One of the best in-ring workers in the company is just thrown away like that.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The brand split should officially end now, Smackdown is nothing anymore. Kaval, Gallows, Tiffany, Shad, MVP, Archer etc. all gone in the space of a short time. 

I love Smackdown I really do, but the roster is smaller than ECW's!!!


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

Pathetic unless he asked for the release, 2 days before christmas as well, heartless bastards.

At least we might get a Triple X Reunion, that is if ROH uses their brains and books it.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I does suck that he was fired but everyone's extreme reaction to it is pretty damn funny


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i read that it was mutual but part of that is probably kaval being unhappy with where he was going. he was getting pops so i don't think it was that, more over creative. 

maannnn, SD roster truly is garbage now. what are they down to? like 11 active wrestlers?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

PWInsider is saying that the release was amicable on both sides and WWE didn't just can him.



> The word making the rounds within WWE is that the company didn't have any plans for him and it was an amicable parting of the ways, as opposed to the company dropping the former ROH and TNA X-Division champion. It is believed he has the typical 90 day no-compete that would prevent him from working for any nationally televised companies.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow that sucks, at least he is well know and it won't be hard for him to find work, especially since he was in WWE. Wish him the best of luck.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

>.> At this rate the rumble will be 30 Raw Superstars.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Who DOES the WWE have plans for, nowadays?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Apparently it was a mutual agreement. WWE didnt have anything for him so Kaval asked for his release. He wasent fired.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I honestly didn't see him lasting but surprised he is gone already.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ch'yeah right. The WWE pulls this all the time, unless Kaval confirms it, they let one of their brightest future stars go.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Really? Does WWE have plans for anyone but Cena anymore? Company is becoming more and more of a joke as we speak.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

will94 said:


> PWInsider is saying that the release was amicable on both sides and WWE didn't just can him.


I'll wait until Slam get a shoot interview with him before believing the release was amicable. Based on his history, it's unlikely. Off the top of my head he's burned almost as many bridges as Teddy Hart.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Its too bad he had some epic entrance music.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> Its too bad he had some epic entrance music.


Wasn't it wade Barrett's FCW music?


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

> If TNA doesn't immediately sign Kaval (who won NXT based on wwe.com fans and wrestlers votes), I've no idea what they look for in wrestlers


http://twitter.com/JoeyStyles

Joey Styles is next.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I just noticed that everyone from WWE stopped following him on twitter.... :no:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The guy either fucked up or they agreed to part ways. 
Even if the guy wasent doing anything special on SmackDown, he was still doing something and was being featured. It would have to be something if a guy is just released like that. So most likely they just parted ways.


----------



## Whippet456 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just when you think that the SD midcard couldn't get any worse........


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What?  He got released already? How lame. Poor guy, they didn't even book him strong either. Made him look hella bad on his way out. WWE can be messed up at times.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

So it was a bit like when Christian left in 2005. He asked what was happening with his character then decided to leave after hearing the plans.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kaval probably asked to be released 

He has shown that he has no problem leaving if he is not happy


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

He probably asked for his release


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sucks. Hope things go well for him in the future.


----------



## bkkcheesepie (Dec 18, 2010)

Its quite disheartening to hear that.. I mean he won NXT and stuff right?? Couldnt give him a decent match.. I mean most of he's moves all very watered/papered down(I cant find a correct word for now) He just gets tossed around like a ragdoll by the big guys... Hope he's next company does him some justice...


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't worry Vince, I'm sure Ed - , Big - , Triple - , Myster - or Under -

No wait, none of these guys will be around next year as credible faces.

Good luck having Cena and Orton versus an entire roster of heels.

Kaval is one of the best ring workers who was in the company, and certainly was getting a very decent reaction from the crowd.

I won't be surprised if we have more people asking for their release after what's been happening recently. I see the roster getting very slim soon. How many people in the undercard / midcard will just wait around while only main eventers are getting built up. WWE should just go the WCW way with their midcard. "here's some time, do what you want with it".

Fuck you Smackdown writers. No one cares about your Big shites, your Edges, Kanes, Mysterios or 'Takers in 2010. Kaval really could of been something entertaining in the ring working with guys like Del Rio and Cody Rhodes, making both parties look good in the process. Makes more sense to have Mysterio, Big Show and Taker burying them though.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK........you released one of the best wrestlers the wwe has.

Great decision wwe......pisses me off


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Who cares


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

he was pretty rubbish let's be honest here


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Quick! Someone make a petition and get Cena to sign it!!!
But in all seriousness, it does seem that WWE has some beef with its self-made stars. They seem to prefer homegrown stars with very few exceptions.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

will94 said:


> PWInsider is saying that the release was amicable on both sides and WWE didn't just can him.


This is Such Bullshit


How do u not have any thing for the guy that won NXT

Gee i dont know maybe let him win those matches he fucking jobbed in, or u know maybe of Contiued his feud with Dolph


its not like any one in the mid card is involved in unique moving stories, some one in SD didn't want him pushed Pure and simple


:gun::frustrate:cussin:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He had the potential to replace Rey Mysterio, it's a shame I will never see him wrestle again


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao I'm sorry, but I just find this hilarious.

I wasn't a big fan of his but you build up a guy to win NXT season 2, he gets over with the fan-voting, is doing well, and then once he gets to the main roster you have him lose his throwaway title shot and job for months to guys like Chavo... again, Chavo. Chavo. The guy who, in the past few years, has jobbed to Hornswoggle while dressed as a cow, been used as Vickie's personal wheelchair-pusher, jobbed to Hornswoggle while dressed as an Eagle, and lost every single match he has been in... and quickly.

I wasn't Kaval's biggest fan, I thought he was decent, but he was much better than some of the other guys we get stuck with still on the roster; garbage like McGuillicutty and McIntyre and morons like Riley. Yet Kaval, who as far as I know never did any bad backstage, gets released... and right before Christmas, no less.

And okay he "asked" for his release, but you might as well have just released him yourself if you were going to continue booking him like that. And yet again, guys like McGuillicutty and McIntyre are made to be more prominent members of their rosters.

Well on the bright side, that leaves Kofi and Masters as the only two midcard faces left on Smackdown. Here's to hoping they finally give Kofi a push to the main event and Masters one to the IC Title!


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

So much for being the NXT season 2 winner.

All the best to him.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I am a fan of Ki (Might as well call him that now), so it is sad that they let him go, but i never felt like he fit in with WWE, and to be honest i would rather see him on the indys or in Japan. Some guys are just better off there, and his name is so big that he will not have any trouble finding jobs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> :lmao I'm sorry, but I just find this hilarious.
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of his but you build up a guy to win NXT season 2, he gets over with the fan-voting, is doing well, and then once he gets to the main roster you have him lose his throwaway title shot and job for months to guys like Chavo... again, Chavo. Chavo. The guy who, in the past few years, has jobbed to Hornswoggle while dressed as a cow, been used as Vickie's personal wheelchair-pusher, jobbed to Hornswoggle while dressed as an Eagle, and lost every single match he has been in... and quickly.
> 
> ...


Probably just means more Big Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao Hilarious. Love it. Never liked him. 

I guess they really did want Hennig or Riley to win NXT, which was my theory after how he was booked on SmackDown.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

perro said:


> This is Such Bullshit
> 
> 
> How do u not have any thing for the guy that won NXT
> ...


they had nothing for carlito either after they had the bright idea of releasing the colons

they cant book something right without neglecting the rest...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

it's a pity, because kaval brought something different in the ring....
i don't blame him for asking to be released though, seemed his character was going no-where fast.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Probably just means more Big Show.


Meh... Show has been directionless for a while now and I don't see that changing any time soon. In fact he could use a switch to RAW and some new scenery.

Actually Christian and now Jackson are there though... although hopefully Christian can get a push to the title against Edge, Kofi can make his way to the upper mid-card and be ready to move up after we get through Wrestlemania, Masters can win the IC title and Jackson can just continue to crush people in the lower card and not really make any progress. Sounds like a plan to me.

Matt Hardy, MVP, now Kaval... the amount of people dissatisfied with the booking on Smackdown and leaving their jobs over it recently is pretty startling.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I was hoping this would just be some idiot who couldn't correctly word their thread title.

If he indeed asked for his release, i wouldn't be too shocked.
So many wrestlers have debuted and in mere weeks WWE jobbed them out and released them.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Isn't he known for burning brides with every company he has worked for?

It can't be a "VINCE HATES INDY GUYS!!11!!1" conspiracy 

Give it a few days till more info comes out


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Meh... Show has been directionless for a while now and I don't see that changing any time soon. In fact he could use a switch to RAW and some new scenery.
> 
> Actually Christian and now Jackson are there though... although hopefully Christian can get a push to the title against Edge, Kofi can make his way to the upper mid-card and be ready to move up after we get through Wrestlemania, Masters can win the IC title and Jackson can just continue to crush people in the lower card and not really make any progress. Sounds like a plan to me.
> 
> Matt Hardy, MVP, now Kaval... the amount of people dissatisfied with the booking on Smackdown and leaving their jobs over it recently is pretty startling.


Yeah. I suspect we'll be seeing some Smackdown creative future endeavors too.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

You're fucking kidding me, right? What a waste of a whole season of NXT. This guy was great, he was a great performer, the crowd got behind him, and you release him? The fuck's that all about?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What a fucking joke..


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

Judging by the McIntyre squash, this decision was made earlier this week at the latest.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Chavo
> Chris Masters
> Darren Young
> DH Smith
> ...


The bolded ones are the wrestlers who have established themselves which sadly is where WWE failed Kaval not letting him establish himself. but I have to say the list is a massive exaggeration. please tell me it is?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The bullshit never ceases to amaze me. I wouldn't be surprised if Low Ki said something to someone important about being buried though. This release seems pretty much as sudden as it gets.

Where does he go now? Back to Japan?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Guys, apparently he asked for his release because of the heavy traveling schedule, so it doesn't have anything today with the TOTAL NONSTOP ACTION!!1!1!1 stuff or anything


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Guys, apparently he asked for his release because of the heavy traveling schedule, so it doesn't have anything today with the TOTAL NONSTOP ACTION!!1!1!1 stuff or anything


Got any source on that?


----------



## Kapik1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

Three letters to summarize Kaval's WWE run: WTF.


----------



## Dalnath (Oct 20, 2010)

scrilla said:


> then why does McGuillicunt stil have a job?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DUI gets you mainevents with Orton. Talent gets you released. 

Good ole' WWE.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

ive got him on twitter and im pretty sure he just wasnt happy with the way things were going. hes retweeted some peoples stuff when they said he shouldnt be getting buried. he seems like he is very serious about his career and obviously dont want to settle for getting jobbed out. good for him, no need to take this crap when he won nxt 2. some morons running wwe i swear. hes better than morrison in the ring to.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> The bolded ones are the wrestlers who have established themselves which sadly is where WWE failed Kaval not letting him establish himself. but I have to say the list is a massive exaggeration. please tell me it is?


Aside from Ziggler, that list doesn't seem all that farfetched, as sad as that may be (in regards to the overall depth of the roster, not in regards to Kaval). Kaval definitely had more talent than most of them and pretty much soundly overshadowes all of them in character potential aside from Gabriel and Kane and Kane is horrifically stale at this point.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

HE MENTIONED TNfuckingA

Did you guys thought a ruthless mofo like Vinnie Mac was gonna let some douchebag mention the "competition" on live TV (that episode of NXT was live as I recall).

He jobbed him to death and then fire him two days before Christmas. Vince can aloud himself to keep a grudge that big over some little fucker who disregarded his policies on TV.

As Michael Cole said after his TNA reference, and I quote "By the way, that was stupid".


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats a shame. I never saw Kaval becoming much in the WWE though, hes better off in the Indies. After he serves his 3 months he should head back to ROH as Low Ki.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, just heard this news and i was surprised. I'm not a Kaval fan but this is such a waste of talent imo.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

lol wtf?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone realize that Vince basically just said "fuck the internet" with that firing? He knows were the reason Kaval won and I think he just wanted to get under our skin.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rachel Deserved It said:


> Thats a shame. I never saw Kaval becoming much in the WWE though, hes better off in the Indies. After he serves his 3 months he should head back to ROH as Low Ki.


he long ago burnt his bridges with ROH


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

So much for a slow build and earning your stripes. I figured this would either be a troll thread, or one started by some kid who was going to give his opinion as to why Kaval "should be released." What a shame. 

I guess that stiff kick to Ziggler was the last straw. Maybe that means the WWE's high on Ziggler.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I was never able to get into him, not even in the indies, but if it wasn't mutual sucks to happen so close to Christmas and he was was watchable putting him above alot of WWE talent.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I stood up for Kavals squash matches on Smackdown up until he used his title opportunity on Dolph Ziggler, lost and then didn't get a rematch. I knew right then that the days of "Kaval" wasn't going to be around much longer. So really, his release isn't really all that shocking.

For a company thats desperatly looking for younger guys to push quickly, they sure are doing a good job at depushing them and letting them go. Sometimes I think that WWE is too big for their own good. It's funny, Kaval and MVP were tag partners for a week not too many months ago and now both of them are gone.

All the best to Kaval aka Low Ki and maybe he will end up back in ROH. WWE really did let another good talent go though.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

WTF. Whatta waste.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Sigh. And yet another stupid release on WWE's part. Why do they release talented guys and leave pieces of shit like Hornswoggle and Khali on the roster?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

I knew he was gonna fail in the big leagues. The guy couldn't even make it in freaking TNA of all places.

Another vanilla midget bites the dust.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> he long ago burnt his bridges with ROH


I think he burned his bridges with Gabe. He's not there anymore, so I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

septurum said:


> Sigh. And yet another stupid release on WWE's part. Why do they release talented guys and leave pieces of shit like Hornswoggle and Khali on the roster?


When's the last time Khali was even on TV? He's probably next.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think Khali is in India; either he was working on a movie or was having trouble with his passport.

He's a huge draw there so I doubt he'll be leaving any time soon.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

MrWeymes said:


> I guess that stiff kick to Ziggler was the last straw. Maybe that means the WWE's high on Ziggler.


That was Ziggler's fault.



Azuran said:


> I knew he was gonna fail in the big leagues. The guy couldn't even make it in freaking TNA of all places.
> 
> Another vanilla midget bites the dust.


1. He didn't fail. He made loads out of the limited opportunities he was given.
2. He had some of the best matches in TNA history and helped put the company on the map.
3. Vanilla midgets > Vanilla roidheads IMO


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

I like Kaval but he really didn't' look like he fitted in the WWE.


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

Sad LOW-KI is released, but looking forward to see him in the Indys & Japan



Geeee said:


> When's the last time Khali was even on TV? He's probably next.


Khali is a to big af draw for WWE in India to release him... sadly.. At least he isn't on TV right now because he is on the Indian version of Big Brother...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Azuran said:


> I knew he was gonna fail in the big leagues. The guy couldn't even make it in freaking TNA of all places.
> 
> Another *vanilla midget* bites the dust.


if u knew the story behind that term u wouldn't be so quick to spout it


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

perro said:


> if u knew the story behind that term u wouldn't be so quick to spout it


I know where the term originated. Doesn't change the fact that Kaval has no look and zero charisma. He was never gonna make it.

Unlike people like Jericho and Eddie, Kaval doesn't have "it".


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Azuran said:


> I know where the term originated. Doesn't change the fact that Kaval has no look and zero charisma.


he has a perfectly fine look, and charisma means more then being able to crack a joke 

Kaval had Benoit charisma, a i will kill u if u look at me funny aura that smackdown is to damn retarded to capitalize on

the Term Vanilla Midget, was quoted by a dumb ass who wound up running a company into the ground and he didn't think the crowd would want to watch some one who wasn't 6'5 and on a ton of roids, his so Called great mind for the business was actually pretty fucking terrible



> Unlike people like Jericho and Eddie, Kaval doesn't have "it".


Jericho and Eddie were *THE* vanilla Midgets!

the irony of ur statement is mind blowing


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> I know where the term originated. Doesn't change the fact that Kaval has no look and zero charisma. He was never gonna make it.
> 
> Unlike people like Jericho and Eddie, Kaval doesn't have "it".


You haven't the slightest idea what you're talking about. Even with his look and his charisma, he still was able to get over on his ability.

He didn't need amazing mic skills and look like a roided up freak, the same with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

perro said:


> he has a perfectly fine look, and charisma means more then being able to crack a joke
> 
> Kaval had Benoit charisma, a i will kill u if u look at me funny aura that smackdown is to damn retarded to capitalize on
> 
> ...


I know they were. The only difference is that those two had something else that Kaval does not. Kaval is a Dean Malenko vanilla midget. He was never gonna make it.



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You haven't the slightest idea what you're talking about. Even with his look and his charisma, he still was able to get over on his ability.
> 
> He didn't need amazing mic skills and look like a roided up freak, the same with Daniel Bryan.


He was over? The only reason he won NXT was because of his internet fanbase. You can clearly tell Riley was always gonna be the one they were planning on pushing hard. Kaval came out to dead silence at Survivor Series. He should have been happy he even got a job.

Daniel Bryan is an outstanding wrestler and a type the WWE has never have problems pushing before. Kaval and Bryan are not in the same league.

Kaval = Dean Malenko
Bryan = Benoit

Kaval probably got fired because of his ego. Typical case of small name, big ego. Bourne and Bryan still have a job.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't always see eye to eye with Azuran but he's dead on in regards to Kaval. Kaval is a total drone, he has no personality whatsoever. He's nowhere near a guy like Bryan and he's certainly nowhere near the people who got the vanilla midget label like Eddie Guerrero and Chris Jericho.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

What in the fucking shit? This guy got released right after he jobbed horrible to Drew Mcintrye. Just like that? Seriously WWE? What the fuck? This just further proves that WWE just does NOT have any love for cruiserweights anymore.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hearing shit like this makes its all the more reason why the WWE need a strong competitor . TNA is not that company if someone brings it up. Kaval was a breath of fresh air and I would have loved to see him compete against Mysterio one day in WWE.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Suprised tbh. It seems like they give up on people quicker than ever nowadays.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Surprised but I certainly never found him entertaining.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

90 days till the rebirth of the X-Division.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Should have had him feud with Danielson. Or Punk.

But no, they jobbed a guy out with obvious talent to sacks of shit like Drew McIntyre. What's the point of hiring guys if all you do is give them jack shit to do? It's the same with Colt. Immense talent, but so poorly used from day one.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Honestly, can't say that I'm really that surprised in his release. I am a fan of his work, but I did hear he had an ego. Actually I was surprised that he made it as far and won the NXT competition. Like I said before I like his work, but he just might not be WWE material. Not really that disappointed either. It's not he was really going anywhere on the ladder.

Now I'm just waiting to hear the Low-Ki back to TNA rumors.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Theproof said:


> lol I told everyone when he won NXT 2 that he would be released in less than a year. I also said that Daniel Bryon will be released before the end of 2011 and people called me an idiot. Let's see if I'm right again.


You can still be right and an idiot.... idiot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> What in the fucking shit? This guy got released right after he jobbed horrible to Drew Mcintrye. Just like that? Seriously WWE? What the fuck? *This just further proves that WWE just does NOT have any love for cruiserweights anymore.*



The WWE Champion is a cruiserweight. The US Champion is a cruiserweight. A cruiserweight just started a feud with the top guy in the company...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Azuran said:


> I know they were. The only difference is that those two had something else that Kaval does not. Kaval is a Dean Malenko vanilla midget. He was never gonna make it.


 Kaval dose have IT, had he been a heel you would of seen it




> He was over? The only reason he won NXT was because of his internet fanbase


False he got athe biggest crowd reception out of all of them every fucking night. 


> Kaval came out to dead silence at Survivor Series.


cause he had been jobbed out repeatedly for months, 



> Daniel Bryan is an outstanding wrestler and a type the WWE has never have problems pushing before


They didn't even try to push Kaval


> Kaval probably got fired because of his ego. Typical case of small name, big ego. Bourne and Bryan still have a job.


ok now ur just making shit up


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Hibachi said:


> 90 days till the rebirth of the X-Division.


i thought Kendrick was the rebirth of the X-Division


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Geeee said:


> The WWE Champion is a cruiserweight. The US Champion is a cruiserweight. A cruiserweight just started a feud with the top guy in the company...


I'm pretty sure being over 220 lbs is already a heavyweight.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's a shame they released him.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

perro said:


> ok now ur just making shit up


There's plenty of stories about Kaval being unhappy when he's no treated like he wants to. People like Bryan, Miz, and Bourne jobbed a lot when they started in the WWE and you don't see them complaining.

I wouldn't be surprise if he wanted to be treated like John Cena. The man having an high opinion of himself is nothing new.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

There is no way that fat sack of dogshit Husky Harris is still a WWE employee and Kaval isn't.

What the fucking fuck.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> I'm pretty sure being over 220 lbs is already a heavyweight.


CM Punk: 222 [only 2 pounds over]

Miz: 230 [only 10 pounds over]

Daniel bryan 190


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> I know they were. The only difference is that those two had something else that Kaval does not. Kaval is a Dean Malenko vanilla midget. He was never gonna make it.
> 
> 
> 
> He was over? The only reason he won NXT was because of his internet fanbase. You can clearly tell Riley was always gonna be the one they were planning on pushing hard. Kaval came out to dead silence at Survivor Series. He should have been happy he even got a job.



No shit he won NXT because of his internet fanbase. It was an internet vote, genius!

Anyone would get silence on a Pay Per View if they haven't won a match in a long time. It also didn't have any build up.

It's amazing though. It's amazing how if you're a talented wrestler with a fanbase like Kaval, the geniuses in the WWE don't have anything for you to do.

But if you're a moron who makes mistake after mistake and gets a DUI. You get to keep your job as long as your lips are around the knob of the WWE Champion!

Maybe Kaval just wasn't kissing the right ass to get ahead!


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

The Miz is champion, and Kaval gets released... Seriously, this is the type of shit that makes you wanna say "FUCK Wrestling!"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Azuran said:


> There's plenty of stories about Kaval being unhappy when he's no treated like he wants to. People like Bryan, Miz, and Bourne jobbed a lot when they started in the WWE and you don't see them complaining.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprise if he wanted to be treated like John Cena. The man having an high opinion of himself is nothing new.


Wrong, Kaval's Issues were temper related,


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

well that is garbage - but i find it funny that him and MVP both are gone now


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

the WWE really sucks for releasing kaval. danm and 2 days before xmas to how can you do that to all your loyal fans fans that went on wwe.com and voted for him when hi was on the show NXT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't know if anyone has posted this but here's what Charlie Haas said on his twitter about Kaval being released


> "Sorry to hear the news of Kaval being released. Especially before Christmas. What a gift. Shows how classless WWE is. Low Ki ur better off ... Anyways. Kaval is one of the best talents in the world. No doubt he will prevail else where. Much respect and love for him."


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

perro said:


> CM Punk: 222 [only 2 pounds over]
> 
> Miz: 230 [only 10 pounds over]
> 
> Daniel bryan 190


Exactly. The current WWE Champion is a heavyweight. Just wanted to get that point across, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

titoveli said:


> the WWE really sucks for releasing kaval. danm and 2 days before xmas to how can you do that to all your loyal fans fans that went on wwe.com and voted for him when hi was on the show NXT


some ruthless fucks man i'm telling you WWE does not care about wrestling it's about entertainment and MIC skills and pure politics


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this but here's what Charlie Haas said on his twitter about Kaval being released


He's not wrong.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Exactly. The current WWE Champion is a heavyweight. Just wanted to get that point across, I'll shut up now.


only barely



Smoogle said:


> some ruthless fucks man i'm telling you WWE does not care about wrestling it's about entertainment and MIC skills and pure politics


at least on smackdown


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol Miz is not 40 lbs. heavier than Daniel Bryan. They are practically the same size. He's probably like 210.


----------



## mobgoblin (Sep 26, 2009)

The thing that always surprises me about WWE releases is how different the whole of talent acquisition is handled today compared to the two boom periods of Attitude and the 1980's. 

The 80's consisted of Vince cherry-picking the best of the best from the various territories and giving them a gimmick that fit their style and personality. That period seemed to about maximizing potential, rather than "making" a guy. All those 80's guys were names, just given a fresh coat of paint and the opportunity to run with it (well in most cases I'm thinking of guys like DiBiase, Hennig and Jake Roberts, not "polka dot" Dusty and "King" Harley Race, but I think you see my point) and Attitude was similar. Austin and Foley made their names somewhere else, but they became icons in WWE. Giving the right talent a bigger platform was what they did best and now they've really seemed to lose touch with that. 

On the Kaval front. He was one of the first guys that stood out for me, when I started looking at smaller promotions and always thought he was awesome, his solid mic work on NXT really surprised me and I figured he was destined for great things. This release reminds me that its a shame how WWE conducts business today, its arrogance gets in the way of creating compelling stars and good television. Wish Vince would admit that he didn't create all his stars, most of them were stars already. Kaval definently is.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Lol Miz is not 40 lbs. heavier than Daniel Bryan. They are practically the same size. He's probably like 210.


It's wrestling, facts are twisted. As far as I know, Rey is really 5'3 and yet he's billed as 5'6 in the WWE. Then you got someone like Christian who's 6'2 and sometimes billed between 225-230 lbs and he looks fucking skinny, compared to Kimbo Slice who's also 6'2 and between 225-230 and he looks fucking JACKED. 

Then there's Kane who in his physical prime was billed at over 328 lbs and now that he's fat, he's still billed at around that weight. 

Again, this has nothing to do with the thread so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

WWE is just mad that Kaval outperformed that piece of shit Michael McGhiuhojouhdkhakbqioaiy on a weekly basis and won the fans over despite them shoving Perfect Jr and down the fans' throats for weeks. And firing someone two days before Christmas is disgusting.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sad for the wwe, since he had an entertaining ring style. 

But I have a feeling this relates to the kick to Dolph's face. With the PG, no blood mantra, Kaval is just to dangerous in the ring with his head strikes. Especially, if its on a guy you are pushing.

At least it is not like the release of Mr Anderson, when Orton complained, and the next minute he was released. At least Dolph was classy enough to realize this was an accident (given no word on Dolph complaining), and I think that kick just killed any development plans they had for Kaval.

Or just maybe, Kaval planned the kick that way, to draw attention to himself (like the TNA reference), and it backfired on him.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Man it sucks kaval got released. But to the people saying it sucks or harsh that they did it 2 days before Christmas. Actually it might be good, he can see his family instead of being on the road.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. Well that sucks. Whenever I saw Kaval, not only was he great in the ring, but he struck me as a man with a great attitude. Why WWE don't see any future in him is beyond me.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Based on certain wrestlers' reactions on Twitter, it seems like some people were really, genuinely surprised. Speaking of Twitter, I wonder if Kaval's retweeting of fan comments like "WWE chose to waste time at TLC by putting Big Show in a santa suit instead of putting you in a match" cost him some favor in the back? 

I just can't shake the feeling that there's something else going on here that we don't know about. This was all pretty sudden and sort of fishy.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

are we looking at a Rottweilers/Triple X reunion then?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Charlie Haas is always the voice of reason. A very sane man.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

What a horrible Christmas present.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Now I'll never get a Kaval Mattel figure.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

disappointed his potential wasn't even at least explored. it's like wwe didn't know what to do with him and almost gave up or kaval just grew impatient. rey seemed to be turning it up recently and i think they could have had a great feud. he could have likewise pulled off some good matches with DB, punk or rhodes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought I heard he asked for his release. They actually wanted him to stay but let him get what he wanted. He didn't like the schedule. So I don't think you can say wwe is harsh or something cuz actually wanted him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> I thought I heard he asked for his release. They actually wanted him to stay but let him get what he wanted. He didn't like the schedule. So I don't think you can say wwe is harsh or something cuz actually wanted him.


I do't think he would've had a problem with the schedule if he was actually doing something.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this but here's what Charlie Haas said on his twitter about Kaval being released


Another bitter ex-employee. Who cares what Haas has to say? He hasn't been relevant in years


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if Kaval would have had a better chance if Triple H was in charge already, rather than Vince. Which is to say, I wonder if Triple H will be as fiercely, blindly megalomaniacal about the wrestling business as Vince.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Another bitter ex-employee. Who cares what Haas has to say? He hasn't been relevant in years


Right, he has no idea how things work in the WWE because he's never worked there, nor does he have friends who still do!



So, his opinion doesn't matter because he doesn't work for the WWE anymore??? How fucking stupid!


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

WTF?! That was surprising, did not see Kaval leave WWE so early.


----------



## Ja9 (Mar 15, 2005)

The joke that is Smackdown has become even worse.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's truly strange how utterly abysmal Smackdown's creative became from around the Draft through now. If it's true that they "didn't have anything for him," it's a damning invalidation of NXT as an institution. Even if you hate the guy, it was quite clear from live crowds (I was in about four of them during the Season 2 run, including three in a row in mid-August, including the one in which he explicitly mentioned Total Nonstop Action) that he was the one guy who got over on his own work inside the ring, and, I thought, through a fairly crafty little dynamic he had with LayCool.

But the very nanosecond he won NXT, it all turned sour. The botchery of the finale, which should've been just a customary congratulatory celebration of Kaval, became some kind of fucked up trainwreck with Alex Riley attacking the wrong black dude, Titus O'Neil no-selling MVP's Chono kick and McGillicutty's "Moment Promo" still remaining the one lingering thing he's ever done (in a horrible way). Then he goes to Smackdown and never interacts with LayCool again, which was clearly a missed opportunity. Then he jobs a lot, something I figured was just his earning his stripes, but once he kicked Ziggler stiffly in the head, well, any possibility of a push seemed to dry up and blow away. There were wrestlers who were reportedly upset with Kaval's stiffness but it's unclear as to how much of a problem this was. 

His entire tenure in WWE is just strange and honestly quite a waste. He spent so much time down in FCW being injured, I think at least twice, and then he finally gets called up and this is what happens. It's like it just wasn't meant to be, but the fans responded to him. There were three guys on NXT: 2 who got themselves over--Kaval, Percy Watson and to a more modest extent Husky Harris--and now the one who won the competition is released, Percy's still down in FCW for some reason and Harris is an add-on to Nexus.

Guess somebody can start up a petition for him and ask Cena to sign since Cena did say to look out for Kaval and he saw something special in him when NXT: Season 2 was just about to commence.

Smackdown just seems kind of diseased unless you're an old guy past your prime or a young heel in the midcard (for whom there are fewer and fewer faces to feud with, so scratch that latter part while you're at it).


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Another bitter ex-employee. Who cares what Haas has to say? He hasn't been relevant in years


He still an ex-wrestler though, he use to work there and he knows how thing’s go in the wrestling business, he may have not been relevant on-screen since 2003 but his imput about the business is more actual facts then mostly all our opinions combined. 

He probably seen a lot of dirty political shit go on backstage and see a lot of wrestlers lose their jobs over stupid bullshit. The WWE is the biggest mainstream wrestling organization in the WORLD, it was everyone’s dream to be in the WWE but a handful of people are not happy? And begging for their releases? Something is really wrong about that. 

And speaking of Haas, it still reminded me of one of his latest shoots. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx59DTPjQXA


----------



## R.K.O is DESTINY (Apr 30, 2005)

His profile is strangely still up on the roster page


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I feel like he will be back verey soon


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Are you fucking KIDDING ME


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Smackdown is an absolute joke as it is without them releasing the few giid talents that they have.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao "MERRY CHRISTMAS!" - Drew McIntyre


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Why do i have a vibe he's going to be back now..half the wrestlers are surprised..hmm


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Kaval maybe made the mistake and bitched to management that he wasent used right. They will show you the door right away if you do that.

Kaval being released doesnt bother me at all. The guy was nothing special. What bothers me is SmackDowns lack of midcard. They are in serious need right now.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

WWE is so fucking stupid. They;ve got so many useless wrestlers getting more of a push than kaval. I'm not saying he should be a main eventer, but shit.....he can get an Evan Bourne type push at least. The fans liked him and he's talented.....how do you completely screw that up? there's no reason he can't be a solid mid-carder.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas, from your friends at the WWE. We wish you well in your future endeavors, man f the WWE, I haven't seen much of him on Smackdown in recent weeks, I can't wait till Meltzer gets all over this one....


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

killacamt said:


> Merry Christmas, from your friends at the WWE. We wish you well in your future endeavors, man f the WWE, I haven't seen much of him on Smackdown in recent weeks, I can't wait till Meltzer gets all over this one....


It was apparently a mutual agreement, he wasent fired. More like he asked for his release.

I still think Kaval did something he shouldnt have done.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> I still think Kaval did something he shouldnt have done.


That's the impression I get as well.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Weather he asked for his release or not, this is such a joke. They have no plans for him, but yet they constantly shove no-talents down our throats?

This just goes to show how worthless WWE creative is. They make him the winner of NXT, but yet they have no plans for him? Maybe some of these clown in creative should be shown the door.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck you WWE.fpalm


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Fuck this company


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I really don't care that he's gone. I've got nothing against the guy, he's a fine wrestler, but he never appealed to me and clearly was never going to be anything more than a midcard attraction at best. Still very surprising considering he's a very strong worker who can make guys look better.

But, like with MVP, it's just more dust on the wind.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Fuck you WWE for releasing a guy no matter who it is two days before FUCKING CHRISTMAS!!! And Fuck you WWE for once again showing that the writers have no right being anywhere near this business. God do they fucking suck.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kaval is released because he is too good for WWE.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They couldn't give him a chance.

What a complete shame.


----------



## JuanFran666 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao Hilarious. Love it. Never liked him.
> 
> I guess they really did want Hennig or Riley to win NXT, which was my theory after how he was booked on SmackDown.


Everybody knows you don't like him, but it's pretty fucked up to laugh at a man losing his job right before christmas. Just sayin' ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuanFran666 said:


> Everybody knows you don't like him, but it's pretty fucked up to laugh at a man losing his job right before christmas. Just sayin' ...


So it'd be ok if it wasn't before Christmas? 

It's not like he's struggling for a job, ROH would take him back in a heartbeat, or any other Indy. TNA probably would too just because Dixie's a fool and thinks ex-WWE means money when it doesn't.


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

JuanFran666 said:


> Everybody knows you don't like him, but it's pretty fucked up to laugh at a man losing his job right before christmas. Just sayin' ...


No it's not. Bubba the Love Sponge just lost his job and fuck that fat racist. Plus, not everyone celebrates Christmas.

I like Low Ki but he's not cut out for WWE. Not that there is anything wrong with that. He is just lacking the size or the "WWE Style." Some people are just not going to excel in five minute TV matches. Nothing wrong with that. He can go back to ROH or Japan and be fine in both the financial and entertainment department. 

Just stay away from TNA! "Warrior." "You see Jim Hellwig in there!?"


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao Hilarious. Love it. Never liked him.
> 
> I guess they really did want Hennig or Riley to win NXT, which was my theory after how he was booked on SmackDown.


Pyro, bro we're cool and everything but there's nothing hilarious about a man losing his job. How could you love that?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Pyro, bro we're cool and everything but there's nothing hilarious about a man losing his job. How could you love that?


He likes actors, not wrestlers.


----------



## bkkcheesepie (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJrvbREGcJM

Bless kaval.. I miss he's Warriors Way already.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Pyro, bro we're cool and everything but there's nothing hilarious about a man losing his job. How could you love that?


Because I don't want him on my tv, it's that simple. Don't tell me there's nobody you want fired. I'm sure you'd throw a parade if they canned that big, pale dolt over on Raw. (as would I) 

And like I said, it's NOT hard for him to find work. He's not gonna be on the street, he's got guaranteed money. All he has to do is show up anywhere else and they'll take him. Besides, he gave Alex Riley a major concussion, so fuck him.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> ROH would take him back in a heartbeat


That's doubtable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I just assumed, I don't follow the minor leagues. If they won't take him back, though, it's his fault. 

Some place will take him, I know that much.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at people saying "its sad they release him before Christmas!", its well know they both agree on the release. Its not like he automatically goes broke, he will be fine.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

wwe released wrestlers who don't get a reaction. Nothing surprising here. You can add Tamina on the Usos on this list very soon.


----------



## JuanFran666 (Oct 11, 2009)

J-Co said:


> No it's not. *Bubba the Love Sponge just lost his job and fuck that fat racist.* Plus, not everyone celebrates Christmas.
> 
> I like Low Ki but he's not cut out for WWE. Not that there is anything wrong with that. He is just lacking the size or the "WWE Style." Some people are just not going to excel in five minute TV matches. Nothing wrong with that. He can go back to ROH or Japan and be fine in both the financial and entertainment department.
> 
> Just stay away from TNA! "Warrior." "You see Jim Hellwig in there!?"


He deserved it, Kaval didn't, well, unless he asked for his release.

Anyway, I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't worry Kaval, KFC always needs someone to clean up the mens room.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Because I don't want him on my tv, it's that simple. Don't tell me there's nobody you want fired. I'm sure you'd throw a parade if they canned that big, pale dolt over on Raw. (as would I)


Well that is tr-Hey this isn't about me it's about you.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Him and MVP go to Japan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Well that is tr-Hey this isn't about me it's about you.


Exactly, it's true, so don't point the finger.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What a waste that was


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not upset at all. Kaval is a quiter who didnt want to pay his dues. If he did leave on his own terms than I hope he never makes it back. He should know that jobbing out is okay and EVERYBODY has to do it.

Jericho jobbed for years. 
Punk jobbed and became world champion 3 times.
Miz jobbed for years and became WWE champion.
WWE jobs certain guys out to see if they are professional enough to do their job and be patient. Kaval wasn't patient. Its not like he was Matt Hardy waiting 10 years for something to happen.... he was barley on TV 6 months and he was already dissatisfied with his spot. He can fuck off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

So being on the indy circuit for years isn't paying dues?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

They release Kaval, and yet they keep McGillifucker? Bullshit. :no:


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

No its not. Its actually irrelevant.

Jericho and Punk were both in the indys for YEARS. Didn't stop them from reinventing themselves and paying their dues in the big leagues.
Kaval can cry back to brooklyn. Nobody will even remember him come Wrestlemania time. Let alone next weeks smackdown.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> I'm not upset at all. Kaval is a quiter who didnt want to pay his dues. If he did leave on his own terms than I hope he never makes it back. He should know that jobbing out is okay and EVERYBODY has to do it.
> 
> Jericho jobbed for years.
> Punk jobbed and became world champion 3 times.
> ...


Than how do you explain Sheamus?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Kizza said:


> So being on the indy circuit for years isn't paying dues?


You know the deal. If it didn't happen in WWE, it doesn't matter. 

At least, that's how Vince does business these days.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> No its not. Its actually irrelevant.
> 
> Jericho and Punk were both in the indys for YEARS. Didn't stop them from reinventing themselves and paying their dues in the big leagues.
> Kaval can cry back to brooklyn. Nobody will even remember him come Wrestlemania time. Let alone next weeks smackdown.


That's all well and good, but surely the rules change when you're brought in and win a cimpetition? Releasing the winner of NXT only a few months after it's completed is absolutely stupid. He's had no chance to pay his dues if they can't even stick with him, or give him a chance at being something.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Than how do you explain Sheamus?


Triple H's penis.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> I'm not upset at all. Kaval is a quiter who didnt want to pay his dues. If he did leave on his own terms than I hope he never makes it back. He should know that jobbing out is okay and EVERYBODY has to do it.
> 
> Jericho jobbed for years.
> Punk jobbed and became world champion 3 times.
> ...



-Jericho was I.C. Champion within the 1st 6 months of his WWE career. Every year he was in the WWE, he held a title. I fail to see where he jobbed.

-Punk was a lot like Kaval in that he had a lot of internet buzz. He also was pushed heavily on ECW from the moment he arrived. He may not have won any titles, but he was far from a jobber.

-Miz was jobbed because he was extremely green. Let's not compare where Miz was when he arrived in the WWE to where Kaval was.

Exactly why should he be OK with being a jobber? Just because he gets to work for the all-mighty WWE??? There's a big Wrestling World that exists without it. He doesn't need the WWE to be a success.

As far as him being a quitter. Would you stay at a job if they just put you in an office with no desk, no paperwork, and no phone? Just a chair and nothing else!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> I'm not upset at all. Kaval is a quiter who didnt want to pay his dues. If he did leave on his own terms than I hope he never makes it back. He should know that jobbing out is okay and EVERYBODY has to do it.
> 
> Jericho jobbed for years.
> Punk jobbed and became world champion 3 times.
> ...


He's been in the business for 12 years.



CMDanielson500 said:


> No its not. Its actually irrelevant.
> 
> Jericho and Punk were both in the indys for YEARS. Didn't stop them from reinventing themselves and paying their dues in the big leagues.
> Kaval can cry back to brooklyn. Nobody will even remember him come Wrestlemania time. Let alone next weeks smackdown.


Punk and Jericho got huge pushes when they debuted :no:. There are numerous people at the top end of WWE's card who haven't paid their dues, by your own definition.

There's no such thing as "the big leagues". That's just a work.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Triple H's penis.


Good answer


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, Low Ki being fired means Danielson will be too.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Yes, Low Ki being fired means Danielson will be too.


Just because Kaval got released doesn't mean that Dianielson will be too.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The worst thing about the WWE , The WWE Schedule!



> New reports suggest Kaval requested his WWE release. According to a source close to the wrestler he was "miserable" and did not enjoy the WWE schedule. Officials tried to talk Kaval out of walking but eventually allowed him to walk. Kaval joins MVP and Matt Hardy in asking for a release. This report has yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Theproof said:


> Just because Kaval got released doesn't mean that Dianielson will be too.


Good edit to remove your stupid comment.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> The worst thing about the WWE , The WWE Schedule!


Like I said earlier, I don't think he would've had a problem with the schedule had they given him more to do.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kizza said:


> That's all well and good, but surely the rules change when you're brought in and win a cimpetition? Releasing the winner of NXT only a few months after it's completed is absolutely stupid. He's had no chance to pay his dues if they can't even stick with him, or give him a chance at being something.


Kaval quit. WWE didn't decide to just fire him on Xmas. Kaval asked for his release because they didnt have anything for him. That doesnt mean they wont EVER have anything for him. Logically there is no room for him right now anyway besides to get the heels over... so that some of them can possible turn face (Swagger maybe)... than if he shows he can get others over... then others can put him over. Simple.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> The worst thing about the WWE , The WWE Schedule!


I still wouldn't believe anything from these dirtsheets until we hear it from the man himself or someone high up the latter in the WWE. They seem to always make their stories make the wrestlers that are IWC darlings look good and the ones that are not come out looking like fools. Just like Matt Hardy and all of the rumors stating that he was fired on the spot when he later revealed himself that he asked for his release.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't believe some of you actually put him in the same league as Danielson. The guy worked a stiff style that legitimately hurt people, while Danielson can actually work the WWE style and can make others look good - Kaval can't. He also had the problem of not being able to get over outside of NXT season 2. Which, I do believe, WWE could have helped him more but they wanted Riley to win anyway. I said it before NXT even started that Riley would be a major star. I even PREDICTED that Kaval would be released. The WWE really needs a low card title to really help get the small guys over. In other news, GO RILEY. I'm only being distasteful because you guys gave me so much hell in the past.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> *Kaval quit. WWE didn't decide to just fire him on Xmas.* Kaval asked for his release because they didnt have anything for him. That doesnt mean they wont EVER have anything for him. Logically there is no room for him right now anyway besides to get the heels over... so that some of them can possible turn face (Swagger maybe)... than if he shows he can get others over... then others can put him over. Simple.


Is that you Vince?


----------



## MojoRisin (Dec 17, 2010)

That's too bad, he was putting on quality matches. Sounds like Hardy and MVP started this wave of leaving because your direction sucks. How about just doing your job and letting creative handle its job?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> He's been in the business for 12 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punk was on ECW and lost consecutivley to Johnny Nitro (who was nothing special then)
Jericho feuded with The Rock yes... but who won that feud? And then what did he do next? STarting jobbing to Chyna. 

Kaval had a title match at Survivor Series. A 30 second squash to a heel, isn't anything to be ashamed of. He was attacked before the the match.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kizza said:


> Good edit to remove your stupid comment.




What edit? I have no idea what your are talking about. You're the only in this thread who said something stupid. Why the hell would Danielson be released just because Kaval is? They ain't clones.....


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

this career reminds me of an old friend of the 'E, Braden Walker, the legendary.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DrEndlessDennis said:


> I can't believe some of you actually put him in the same league as Danielson. The guy worked a stiff style that legitimately hurt people, while Danielson can actually work the WWE style and can make others look good - Kaval can't. He also had the problem of not being able to get over outside of NXT season 2. Which, I do believe, WWE could have helped him more but they wanted Riley to win anyway. I said it before NXT even started that Riley would be a major star. I even PREDICTED that Kaval would be released. The WWE really needs a low card title to really help get the small guys over. In other news, GO RILEY. I'm only being distasteful because you guys gave me so much hell in the past.




The WWE knew he was stiff before they even hired him. With the exception of giving Alex Riley a concussion, he never hurt anyone else but himself while in FCW.

Who has he worked with in the WWE that he could make better? The matches Ziggler had with Danielson and Kaval were the best of his career. So, I'd say he helped make him better.

It's a shame that creative can't find anything for Kaval to do. Meanwhile, Riley has his lips planted firmly on the WWE Champion's ass. So that means he doesn't get fired after those complete fuck-ups like the end of NXT 2 and getting a DUI.

Once again, it's a case of not how talented you are, but who your buddies are!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Once again, it's a case of not how talented you are, but who your buddies are!


Welcome to the real world. Kaval could have made more buddies if he didn't whine about the schedule or not being used. How do you think you make buddies? You workout with the veterans(Shemous)... you do as many appeareances as you can if not more (The Miz)..... you lose and go to the back with a smile on your face (Danielson)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hoping they pull a Bryan with him and bring him back out of nowhere,


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Punk was on ECW and lost consecutivley to Johnny Nitro (who was nothing special then)
> Jericho feuded with The Rock yes... but who won that feud? And then what did he do next? STarting jobbing to Chyna.
> 
> Kaval had a title match at Survivor Series. A 30 second squash to a heel, isn't anything to be ashamed of. He was attacked before the the match.


WTF are you talking about?

Punk lost consecutively to Nitro because Nitro was the ECW Champion, and they were building up to Punk winning the belt.

Jericho didn't feud with the Rock after that 1st night. I think he was feuding with X-Pac or some shit like that.

As for his feud with Chyna, he never jobbed to her. They had an I-C Title match where they both were declared the winner, so they had to share the belt.

That wasn't paying dues. That was just creative team idiocy!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Theproof said:


> What edit? I have no idea what your are talking about. You're the only in this thread who said something stupid. Why the hell would Danielson be released just because Kaval is? They ain't clones.....


Sigh.

This is what happens when you don't quote stupidity.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That wasn't paying dues. That was just creative team idiocy!


Atleast you can admit that nothings changed in the last ten years unlike most people who make it seem like its only been idiotic for the past 3-4. 

Its supposed to be ridiculous, stupid, over the top, ect. Its pro wrestling. 
Hornswoggle/Soaring eagle is no different then Gobbly Gooker/max mini/doinks midgets vs. kings midgets
Santino is no different then Bobby Henan.

Shit doesnt EVER change.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Welcome to the real world. Kaval could have made more buddies if he didn't whine about the schedule or not being used. How do you think you make buddies? You workout with the veterans(Shemous)... you do as many appeareances as you can if not more (The Miz)..... you lose and go to the back with a smile on your face (Danielson)


A. How do you know Kaval was complaining? He was especially grateful for the opportunity he received and the fact that he won NXT, a show that is supposed to propel a superstar as the future of the company (not a jobber).

B. Danielson is the only one of those three who is as talented as Low Ki. If hanging out with a guy who slept his way to the top and being a contestant on the real world is the only to get yourself to the top of this company, then we are in a terrible state. Ps: Bryan is only smiling because he has the US belt around his waist.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

What is with this constant excuse of creative "having nothing for you"? As a team of professional writers, isn't it their job description to find something for you? Regardless of your size, talent, wrestling ability, or gimmick, you'd think a room full of supposed creative minds could think of something to get you on TV.

When I turn on any regular show, the producer doesn't randomly just come out and inform the viewers that there won't be an episode that week because the writers couldn't find anything to do. Why? Because it was their fucking job to find something and they did it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Welcome to the real world. Kaval could have made more buddies if he didn't whine about the schedule or not being used. How do you think you make buddies? You workout with the veterans(Shemous)... you do as many appeareances as you can if not more (The Miz)..... you lose and go to the back with a smile on your face (Danielson)




-When exactly did he whine about the schedule? I know now it's coming out that he hated the schedule, but he never said anything publicly. Again, why should he just accept not being used? Especially when Smackdown needs mid-card faces the way they do.

-Why should he have to work out with Triple H to get ahead? He's was talented enough where he did need to. Sheamus and Drew McIntyre on the other hand, weren't.

-It's obvious from the day Danielson stepped foot in the WWE that they had plans for him. Even when he was losing a lot, it was obvious that they were building toward something. They weren't doing that with Kaval.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thrillerr said:


> A. How do you know Kaval was complaining? He was especially grateful for the opportunity he received and the fact that he won NXT, a show that is supposed to propel a superstar as the future of the company (not a jobber).
> 
> B. Danielson is the only one of those three who is as talented as Low Ki. If hanging out with a guy who slept his way to the top and being a contestant on the real world is the only to get yourself to the top of this company, then we are in a terrible state. Ps: Bryan is only smiling because he has the US belt around his waist.


Bryan was smiling when The Miz was announced as his "pro" and the entire IWC was calling it disrespectful. 

And Kaval should have given it time. Its much easier for heels to get over with immediate pushes then it is faces. You get a face over by giving them sympathy.. "they can never win", "they keep getting their ass kicked" ect. Then they overcome the odds and finally get on a hot streak. Kaval left before he was given his hot streak. He is a quiter and will forever be a bitch. He can have fun wrestling in front of 100 people. Kaval was getting over losing. Fans felt bad for them... like they were supposed to. If he stuck around he likely would have kept losing for a few weeks maybe even months... but then he would get the "big win" of his career.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

So, basically, this leaves Kofi as the only face midcarder? WWE seriously has to do something with Masters, Barreta or JTG.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> So, basically, this leaves Kofi as the only face midcarder? WWE seriously has to do something with Masters, Barreta or JTG.


Dont forget Ahmed Johnson.
And the returning Christian next month.
Plus Show, Edge, Rey cant all be "main eventing" at the same time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> He is a quiter and will forever be a bitch. He can have fun wrestling in front of 100 people. Kaval was getting over losing.



This is just dumb. When Kaval wrestled in Japan, he wrestled in front of as many fans as the WWE has on a regular basis.

You clearly haven't the slightest idea as to what the fuck you're talking about! Not a clue!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> This is just dumb. When Kaval wrestled in Japan, he wrestled in front of as many fans as the WWE has on a regular basis.
> 
> You clearly haven't the slightest idea as to what the fuck you're talking about! Not a clue!


I said people. The japan crowd aren't "real" people. The guys who think that being flexible and air dynamic makes you a "superstar". No i know exactly what I'm talking about thank you.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Dont forget Ahmed Johnson.


Actually, I'm trying to forget that he is even on the roster, not to mention on SD...


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kaval's First Post-WWE Match Against TNA Star



> -- Kaval, who was released earlier today by World Wrestling Entertainment, will make his first post-WWE appearance on Friday, Jan. 28 for Impact Championship Wrestling in Queens, New York against TNA Wrestling star The Amazing Red.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

That was sad. Post-NXT losing streak, one IC match and back to losing.

What a waste, Smackdown needs faces and he could have had a push eh



> I said people. The japan crowd aren't "real" people. The guys who think that being flexible and air dynamic makes you a "superstar". No i know exactly what I'm talking about thank you.


I don't see why I should consider you a "real' person either.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> I said people. The japan crowd aren't "real" people. The guys who think that being flexible and air dynamic makes you a "superstar". No i know exactly what I'm talking about thank you.


Yeah, you didn't prove my point at all!



Man, I wish I was brave enough to be so stupid and full of shit!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, you didn't prove my point at all!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I wish I was brave enough to be so stupid and full of shit!


If only you were. Ignorance allows me to enjoy my wrestling more. I'll keep it.


----------



## RandyOrton(RKO) (Sep 23, 2005)

Man, this is sad. He is one of my favourite wrestler on Smackdown. 

I actually am kinda looking forward till him stop losing matching and winning big.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Another utter waste of talent, and he had a chance to have a great run in the E...but this doesn't suprise me at all.

The guy was jobbing and useless, at least he'll go to another company and be put to good use....not necessarily TNA, probably on the indy scene!


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

If it's true that he quit, then he just wasn't cut out to be a WWE superstar. I like the guy, don't get me wrong, but it's not the biggest loss in the world. I didn't see a World Heavyweight Championship in his future; the highest he should have gone in my opinion was the Intercontinental level. That's not a bad thing as we need mid-carders to keep a show going, but I'm just saying that he wasn't main event level in WWE, in my opinion.

I think the crowd wanted to like him, but were kind of put off by him sometimes; at least I was. He seems like a smaller guy that takes himself too seriously. He reminded me of a comic book character or something. He's a small guy who was always posing awkwardly (rubbing his head, doing odd martial arts stances) and yelling. I swear, if he would have toned all that down, he would have got way more over with the crowd, because he does have great in-ring ability. Problem is, his persona's not great for the WWE.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Waiting to reserve judgment until we find out for sure whether he was released or whether he quit.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure about all the information but if he did ask for his release WWE should have spoken up. Any time someone asks for their release they never try to stop them from leaving they just kick them out and say goodbye. He could have had a bright future in the WWE, that is certain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fenice said:


> Not sure about all the information but if he did ask for his release WWE should have spoken up. Any time someone asks for their release they never try to stop them from leaving they just kick them out and say goodbye. He could have had a bright future in the WWE, that is certain.


Well, if somebody doesn't WANT to be there, they aren't gonna be a very productive employee, now are they?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kaval quit after what? 4 months on the main roster?

Guys like Edge, Jeff Hardy and Matt Hardy spent YEARS trying to get to the top spot. This proves he didn't have it, at all.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wwe wasted a good wrestler in Kaval


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Well. That sucks.

If he did choose to leave. I wonder why.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Kaval quit after what? 4 months on the main roster?
> 
> Guys like Edge, Jeff Hardy and Matt Hardy spent YEARS trying to get to the top spot. This proves he didn't have it, at all.



Guys like Edge, and the Hardys didn't have near the resume that Kaval does. Those guys also entered the WWE when the roster was a lot stronger than it is now.


He wouldn't have every wrestling company ringing his phone off the hook and beating down his door if he didn't have "it".

Kaval doesn't have "it, but Heath Slater and David Otunga do???


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Only heard about this from twitter, apparently it was a trending topic. JR's twitter sounded a bit weird I reckon Kaval has asked for a release (which is strange considering how close to Xmas it is) or he's being fired.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I guess the fans vote did count, but Vince > fans


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow - you do a show where your viewers vote on the winner
This guy wins - obviously your viewers like him
What do you do? Push him to the moon is the correct answer!

What does the E do? Bury and future endeavored - makes no sense!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

MrWeymes said:


> If it's true that he quit, then he just wasn't cut out to be a WWE superstar. I like the guy, don't get me wrong, but it's not the biggest loss in the world. I didn't see a World Heavyweight Championship in his future; the highest he should have gone in my opinion was the Intercontinental level. That's not a bad thing as we need mid-carders to keep a show going, but I'm just saying that he wasn't main event level in WWE, in my opinion.
> 
> I think the crowd wanted to like him, but were kind of put off by him sometimes; at least I was. He seems like a smaller guy that takes himself too seriously. He reminded me of a comic book character or something. He's a small guy who was always posing awkwardly (rubbing his head, doing odd martial arts stances) and yelling. I swear, if he would have toned all that down, he would have got way more over with the crowd, because he does have great in-ring ability. Problem is, his persona's not great for the WWE.


if they pushed him you would of loved him mate.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for Low Ki.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another great talent, great job WWE. What is this? His second release from the E? But really if he did asked for his release then I guess he wasn't happy on how he was handled.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

i was just lookin at another thread about kaval and reading peoples replys , lol , some of the no it alls on this really got owned .
they really thought wwe would put the strap on him 

kaval was shit , simple as.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> oh my god, I can't belive he's gone, he was so good... yada yada and all that bullshit
> 
> He made zero impact and was not over with the crowd. He was stiff as hell and besides jumping and kicking he didn't do much in the ring. He didn't have the look, *he acted weird* and he sure as hell didn't have mic skills.


this, i really like the guy but in his wwe run he was weird as hell man.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Who ever said he wasn't over has to get their head checked ,why else would he have won NXT.He was jobbed out at every chance possible ,hell even Chavo got a win .I'm suprised the soaring eagle didn't even get a win over him.

Ah well ,he gave it a shot ,it didn't work .It's not as if it's gonna be hard for him to get work.I wouldn't be suprised if he asked for his release.Will be good to say him work the Indys or Japan again ,just hope he keeps his distance from Tna ,It would be fun to see him double stomp the shit out of Robbie E.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

He worked all his life to get to the WWE. He wins NXT which must of been one of the proudest moments of his life and then a few months later after been buried nearly every single match he gets released. Way to go to waste talent Vince.


----------



## EDGE!!! (Dec 23, 2010)

What a waste of a talent. Kaval is one of the best wrestlers in the WWE but that is obviously not enough. Their explanation is ridiculous. Haven´t any plans for Kaval but instead pushing Big who likes to be funny and hasn´t any skills in the ring. The company is a joke!


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Before he joined WWE, i am sure Kaval pretty much knew about the tough schedule of WWE. And,then he quits saying that the schedule is so tough? What a way to waste an opportunity that someone else could have used. If any one like McGillicutty or Alex Riley had won NXT, that would have done them a world of good. Kinda selfish of Kaval. Not to mention the bad perception that WWE would get on indy guys.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I find it kind of strange that Cena has twitted about Kavals release. Cena said that it does not make sense and that he will wait and see. 

Does Cena usually comment on released superstars?


----------



## Triple Ass (Nov 20, 2008)

CMDanielson500 said:


> I said people. The japan crowd aren't "real" people.


That's the silliest thing I've ever read. What are they, then? Bloody aliens?


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

*puts on JR voice*
_This is shocking._

As if Smackdown didn't have enough problems with Taker injured, CM Punk traded, Big Show MIA, MVP released, Christian injured, endless repetitions of Ziggler Vs Kofi Vs Swagger and a Leprechaun and Eagle getting air-time. This is a nail in the coffin of SD; That we have Raw superstars making regular appearances here is a clear indication that they know fully well SD can't stand on its own now.

Could the rumors of a single-WWE brand be true? :shocked:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Something is definitely "fishy" about all of this. It seems like just about everybody (i.e., the talent) in WWE were in the dark here.

The timing was where I realized this isn't your run-of-the-mill release. Even Vince McMahon doesn't release some low-end midcard guy who's won like, one match, two days before Christmas. I wonder what the real story is here.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Could have been a solid mid-card guy, used to push others, didn't interest me beyond that. Can't say I'm too bothered really, found it hard to care for him.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Guys like Edge, and the Hardys didn't have near the resume that Kaval does. Those guys also entered the WWE when the roster was a lot stronger than it is now.
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have every wrestling company ringing his phone off the hook and beating down his door if he didn't have "it".
> ...


Exactly, they came in when the roster was stronger therefore they had little chance of Main Eventing as opposed to Kaval, who comes in when the roster is weak.

He doesn't have the heart, if he wants to work Indies then fine, he can fuck off. He blew it IF he quit.

When did I say Heath Slater and David Otunga have it? They might have more heart then Kaval, which therefore makes them more likely of success.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Exactly, they came in when the roster was stronger therefore they had little chance of Main Eventing as opposed to Kaval, who comes in when the roster is weak.
> 
> He doesn't have the heart, if he wants to work Indies then fine, he can fuck off. He blew it IF he quit.
> 
> When did I say Heath Slater and David Otunga have it? They might have more heart then Kaval, which therefore makes them more likely of success.


More heart then Kaval?What the fuck?Staying in keyfabe ,yes:side:

Kaval has twice the passion and "heart" of Slater and Otunga ever will ,they just got lucky and got a role in the Nexus storyline .Without this they would of been on superstars or on the future endevaours list.


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

What a way to waste a talent, WWE.

Why isn't K2 or the Bellas released yet? They're useless.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

SO does this mean NxT season 2 was a waste then ????????


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Azuran said:


> Another bitter ex-employee. Who cares what Haas has to say? He hasn't been relevant in years


fpalm

Haas worked for WWE for several years, which means he has more of an idea as to what goes on behind the curtain than you do. Also, using a wrestler's career quality against him whenever he criticizes the company he worked for as recently as last year is beyond stupid as it makes no sense whatsoever. By that logic only comments from main eventers and midcarders are credible, which is absurd.

As for the release, not surprised at all. Low Ki is VERY passionate about his career (asked for his release in TNA when he was used BETTER than he was in WWE) and has no qualities that make him a good fit in WWE (small size, no charisma, terrible mic skills, a TNA original). He's much better off in the indies.

To all who say he's a quitter, heaven forbid he not be in it for the money but rather to be the best he can be.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Have the "Kavals release is a work" theories started flying around yet.

Anyone reckon he's gonna come back masked and feud with Rey like he was supposed to ages ago...LOLS.

I must say though, that this is pretty cold to release the guy just before christmas, and especially when Smackdown has how many faces ??? To say they had no plans for him. How hard is it to make plans for him.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I've read that he requested he release. Guess he was miserable with jobbing and the schedule and wanted out like MVP.


----------



## Hero1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I really liked the guy. Hope everything works out for him


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

All I can hope is that he does _not_ end up returning to a certain place as Senshi.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Someone needs to Benoit their sig now.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I really want to hear the reasons for this release. If this is what he wanted then fine. But if he got fired for something he did it's a shame. If this is the case he should go back to the indies for a while. Maybe he will be hired back like Bryan was. He is so talented.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

First Colt and now Ki. Talk about wasted potential. 

I don't know if Kaval could've reached the top, but he definitely could've been built into a Benoit-type superstar. With the exception of Danielson, that's something that the WWE is sorely lacking in these young wrestlers. 

Taking nothing away from guys like Barrett, Sheamus & Miz (the WWE obviously needs them as well), but workhorses are a vital commodity. Something I almost think the WWE has forgotten.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

No surprise there really after the way he had been used. Such a waste.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

The problem with Kavals release is that I personally thought that WWE was building their own sort of X-Division with guys like him, Danielson, Ziggler, Morrison, Kaval, Kidd and Swagger don't really wrestle the WWE Style, but either a technical or highflying style. Kaval to me was easily a top 5, maybe even top 3 in-ring competitor in WWE, since he was the guy that requested the release I'm kinda saddened since I'm one of the guys that would rather watch Dragon Gate over NJPW (where he would appear probably) any day of the week and twice on sundays since I just dislike the promotion, him returning there means I'll probably not see him again any time soon unless he joins ROH or TNA.


----------



## bkkcheesepie (Dec 18, 2010)

geraldinhio said:


> More heart then Kaval?What the fuck?Staying in keyfabe ,yes:side:
> 
> Kaval has twice the passion and "heart" of Slater and Otunga ever will ,they just got lucky and got a role in the Nexus storyline *.Without this they would of been on superstars or on the future endevaours list*.


*Cough* Darren Young *Cough*


----------



## bluebullxx (Mar 10, 2010)

who was he?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would love it if he went back to ROH seeing how Homicide and J.Smokes is back.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't wait to hear the real story. Just shows you there's no real rhyme or reason whether certain indy guys can make it in the WWE. Five years ago, most fans would have predicted WWE success for Colt Cobana over Punk, Danielson and Low Ki and Colt had by far the worst run of all of them. Punk and Danielson are made men in WWE. 

Others like Kendrick, London and Bourne have had modest success in WWE. I still think Kendrick would be there if it wasn't for his love of pot. Even TNA doesn't want London because he's such a douchebag. Bourne is gettng the rep for being injury prone other than that he might have decent future.

Maybe Low Ki was so comfortable with the indy lifestyle that it was going to be increasingly difficult to deal with a full time schedule and constant travel.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Algernon said:


> I can't wait to hear the real story. Just shows you there's no real rhyme or reason whether certain indy guys can make it in the WWE. Five years ago, most fans would have predicted WWE success for Colt Cobana over Punk, Danielson and Low Ki and Colt had by far the worst run of all of them. Punk and Danielson are made men in WWE.
> 
> Others like Kendrick, London and Bourne have had modest success in WWE. I still think Kendrick would be there if it wasn't for his love of pot. Even TNA doesn't want London because he's such a douchebag. Bourne is gettng the rep for being injury prone other than that he might have decent future.
> 
> Maybe Low Ki was so comfortable with the indy lifestyle that it was going to be increasingly difficult to deal with a full time schedule and constant travel.


I never would have thought Colt would have more success in WWE than CM Punk. Colt is at his best as a comedy wrestler and well you aren't going to go far in WWE as a comedy jobber.

I'm surprised they got rid of Ki already but I never was really thought he was a guy who was going to go far as it is. Not because he isn't talented (i'm not as big a fan of his as most) but I just never saw him with the skills WWE looks for. I'm surprised he won NXT to be honest.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I was shocked when Cabana couldnt make it. The SOB is pretty damn funny and talks really well. His entertainment style is perfect for the WWE.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

For those who are saying "he wasn't that great anyway" haven't seen Kaval/Low-Ki before he entered the WWE. The guy is insane. 

I was never one to hope for him to become World Champion because that's pretty unrealistic. I was just excited to have the prospect of great matches he could have put on with the likes of Punk, Rey, Jericho and Danielson. He was never destined to be a big star in the WWE but the guy knows how to put on one hell of a match and could still have been a great asset to the WWE in that sense.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> For those who are saying "he wasn't that great anyway" haven't seen Kaval/Low-Ki before he entered the WWE. The guy is insane.
> 
> I was never one to hope for him to become World Champion because that's pretty unrealistic. I was just excited to have the prospect of great matches he could have put on with the likes of Punk, Rey, Jericho and Danielson. He was never destined to be a big star in the WWE but the guy knows how to put on one hell of a match and could still have been a great asset to the WWE in that sense.


And this is why I am saddened by the decision. If the deal was on both terms I just find it disappointing that Kaval didn't want to continue his WWE run. Not every guy that watches wrestling wants their favourites to be wrestlemania headliners all the time, I was perfectly fine with Kaval as a midcarder. I'd rather have some fun midcarder jobbing around then some boring midcarder taking the time winning world titles.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

This sucks but if he hated the WWE schedule than thats fair enough. It's easy to see why it is a bit much for some people.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Not going to read through 30+ pages, but rumor has it that he was released because the 'E had no plans for him.

(Most likely one of you guys have stated this already though )


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Now they can fire Bryan, Ziggler and Big Zeke so there's nothing in WWE for me.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

BM_Chicago said:


> I find it kind of strange that Cena has twitted about Kavals release. Cena said that it does not make sense and that he will wait and see.
> 
> Does Cena usually comment on released superstars?


The last time I can remember him commenting on a release was when Danielson was let go....


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Shocking.
> 
> I wonder what's his ethnicity? :side:


lmao, he's half Puerto Rican half white

anyways fucking sucks that he wanted to leave, i mean the live smackdown he lost to drew in under 2 mins, wtf????


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't normally applaud when someone loses their job, but fuck... I LOVE IT when a worthless IWC darling gets axed and everyone throws a shit fit with this "Fuck you WWE" nonsense. That guy was never going to amount to shit in WWE. He was a freaking midget. And don't give me the taboo "Rey Mysterio" nonsense, because he didn't have Rey's marketability, nor did he have Rey's track record. 

If anything, he would have been the next Jamie Noble... and undersized indy guy who became a parody of himself in the major leagues. At least Jamie had an angle, and I was never really sure what Kaval's angle was. He always just came across as "the little X-Men guy" to me.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Probably for the best though, seeing as he wasn't going anywhere and was losing all the time.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

BM_Chicago said:


> I find it kind of strange that Cena has twitted about Kavals release. Cena said that it does not make sense and that he will wait and see.
> 
> Does Cena usually comment on released superstars?


He also tweeted about Carlito's release and Daniel Bryan's.
I don't see what you find strange about it they were probably friend and was surprise about his release, that's all.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll be the first one to call this: It's a work, part of his underdog storyline.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I've seen people say that Kaval wouldn't amount to anything in WWE. Given the chance, he would have for sure, but he got one shot to shine since winning NXT, he took it and had a crazy, awesome match with Ziggler (stole the show at Survivor Series). His reward for that was a pink slip. Just goes to show you that talent gets you nowhere.

I could write a list of guys who I don't think amount to much and never will in WWE, 90/100 people will agree with me, yet they would still keep their job for whatever reason. It's sad.

I really hope he doesn't go back to TNA. I reckon he would be a good fit in Dragon Gate.


----------



## megamatt (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I never really expected Kaval to have a chance but then again, he never screamed a main event superstar in WWE for me. He's a good solid guy but really he was not going to be much more than a good solid match on Superstars. Not that there is anything wrong with that mind you. Still, DGUSA seems like the perfect fit for Kaval. It does kind of suck to see a talented guy leave, but he'll be better off in the long run and his television exposure for WWE should net him some good bookings.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> I don't normally applaud when someone loses their job, but fuck... I LOVE IT when a worthless IWC darling gets axed and everyone throws a shit fit with this "Fuck you WWE" nonsense. That guy was never going to amount to shit in WWE. He was a freaking midget. And don't give me the taboo "Rey Mysterio" nonsense, because he didn't have Rey's marketability, nor did he have Rey's track record.
> 
> If anything, he would have been the next Jamie Noble... and undersized indy guy who became a parody of himself in the major leagues. At least Jamie had an angle, and I was never really sure what Kaval's angle was. He always just came across as "the little X-Men guy" to me.


Kaval was much better in the ring then most big guy competitors you seem to enjoy. Honestly, even TNA wasn't shitty enough to release Desmond, instead they gave him time to heal his medicals. Kaval was good enough to be at least midcard entertainment. If WWE is even worse then TNA 2010 you know something is wrong. Honestly, having MVP and Kaval released shows that wrestling won't get too far anytime soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think thats going a little far Goatlord. Kaval is talented but its not like the world is going to stop on its axis just because he got released.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> :lmao "MERRY CHRISTMAS!" - Drew McIntyre


Dude that's so sick right now when you think about it


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kaval had the gift of working with somebody and making them look better. He was a cry baby. He had a great gift and he blew it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> I'll be the first one to call this: It's a work, part of his underdog storyline.


Then next year at Bragging Rights Team Cena vs a new group that wants to take Cena down. Miz we already have a replacement IT'S KAVAL!!!!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

So is it official that he quit or are people just talking shit like he gave up without knowing whats going on?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Then next year at Bragging Rights Team Cena vs a new group that wants to take Cena down. Miz we already have a replacement IT'S KAVAL!!!!



I know I don't know wtf is going on but it's personally how I felt right away I couldn't see a valid reason..but then the joey styles dude mention TNA should pick him up asap maybe a subliminal shot for him mentioning it lol.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> *Besides, he gave Alex Riley a major concussion, so fuck him*.


Karma's a bitch my friend. Next time think twice before you get behind the wheel drunk.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wining the show gave him the chance. He blew his chance.
As did Maven, Nidia, Jackie, Linda AND Matt Capotelli.

the most successful will be those who dont win the shows miz, brian, kenny king, matt morgan, josh mathews all have great careers now.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

So basically you gotta fail


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

He's a great wrestler no doubt, but when I saw him wrestle at survivor series I knew he isn't a wwe material and wouldn't make it too far.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't see much in Kaval to be honest, sure he can have good matches, but that's it, he doesn't offer anything that anybody else in the company doesn't have and more. The only loss that i see from his release is that Smackdown roster is getting even thinner right now, they need to utilize their midcard babyfaces (particularly Trent Baretta and Chris Masters) better.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> I don't normally applaud when someone loses their job, but fuck... I LOVE IT when a worthless IWC darling gets axed and everyone throws a shit fit with this "Fuck you WWE" nonsense. That guy was never going to amount to shit in WWE. He was a freaking midget. And don't give me the taboo "Rey Mysterio" nonsense, because he didn't have Rey's marketability, nor did he have Rey's track record.
> 
> If anything, he would have been the next Jamie Noble... and undersized indy guy who became a parody of himself in the major leagues. At least Jamie had an angle, and I was never really sure what Kaval's angle was. He always just came across as "the little X-Men guy" to me.


How do you think Rey _became_ marketable? He was given half a chance to develop a "track record".

Guys like Jericho, Guerrero, Benoit & Rey were all darlings before they made it big [Note: I'm not saying that Ki is on that level, I know he isn't], so I honestly don't see what you're trying to prove by putting Ki down for that.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> I don't see much in Kaval to be honest, sure he can have good matches, but that's it, he doesn't offer anything that anybody else in the company doesn't have and more. The only loss that i see from his release is that Smackdown roster is getting even thinner right now, they need to utilize their midcard babyfaces (particularly Trent Baretta and Chris Masters) better.


Trent Baretta will be on the next to go along with Mr. Rekks.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I think thats going a little far Goatlord. Kaval is talented but its not like the world is going to stop on its axis just because he got released.


My point was that even if a shitty promotion such as TNA was willing to give Nigel medicals WWE should be able to find a plan for Kaval in WWE. I know that WWE wont die from having an undercarder in their promotion, but releasing him surely wasn't the right decision. I think he was just much better then most guys in there and that he didn'*t have to job all the time.


----------



## mjgill85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Smackdown sure needs some mid-card faces now


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Trent Baretta will be on the next to go along with Mr. Rekks.


I doubt it. Trent Baretta is still 23 and shows great potential, and considering WWE are in youth movement i think they will definitely keep him for awhile, and if they want to release him, they would have done it some time ago along with his former tag partner Caylen Croft, but they didn't do it, which indicates that at least WWE has faith in him. As for Reks, well, i'm not sure about his future, but he survived in the company for a year after his hiatus from tv so i guess WWE kinda likes him, so probably he won't get cut anytime soon.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Goatlord said:


> Kaval was much better in the ring then most big guy competitors you seem to enjoy. Honestly, even TNA wasn't shitty enough to release Desmond, instead they gave him time to heal his medicals. Kaval was good enough to be at least midcard entertainment. If WWE is even worse then TNA 2010 you know something is wrong. Honestly, having MVP and Kaval released shows that wrestling won't get too far anytime soon.


WWE _isn't_ worse than TNA. And I really don't see how releasing Kaval is the HUGE BLOW to WWE that everyone is making it seem like. The guy's good in the ring, I never said he wasn't, but come on... 

Releasing a guy that hardly fit in with WWE's current landscape and was not entertaining the slightest outside the ring isn't going to impact WWE at all, and I really don't see how anyone can justify it will. Big woop, we lose the 999999999th David v. Goliath storyline? Yeah thanks, I don't care.


World Wide said:


> How do you think Rey _became_ marketable? He was given half a chance to develop a "track record".
> 
> Guys like Jericho, Guerrero, Benoit & Rey were all darlings before they made it big [Note: I'm not saying that Ki is on that level, I know he isn't], so I honestly don't see what you're trying to prove by putting Ki down for that.


Rey _brought in_ a track record. Wtf are you talking about? He was a major star in an equally-successful worldwide promotion for 6 years before he came to WWE. I seriously hope you don't think WWE _made_ Rey Mysterio, because that's WAY bogus. Same with all the guys you mentioned, WCW crafted them. Kaval's stint in TNA and ROH doesn't compare to WCW in any measurable way, shape, or form. Not at all. 

Rey's masks and ring attire are marketable and he appeals to the latino demographic where lucha libre is a national tradition. Kaval's X-Men costume does not stand for anything. Nor does his Brooklyn hard-ass angle (which is _so_ original btw). I'm not putting him down, I'm just squashing the Rey/Kaval comparison before anyone tries to argue that his size doesn't matter because of Rey. It's not even fair _to Kaval_ to compare him to Rey. Someone his size does not belong in WWE and that's just the way it is right now, despite what a great wrestler he is. You've been around here long enough to know that, come on.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> WWE _isn't_ worse than TNA. And I really don't see how releasing Kaval is the HUGE BLOW to WWE that everyone is making it seem like. The guy's good in the ring, I never said he wasn't, but come on...
> 
> Releasing a guy that hardly fit in with WWE's current landscape and was not entertaining the slightest outside the ring isn't going to impact WWE at all, and I really don't see how anyone can justify it will. Big woop, we lose the 999999999th David v. Goliath storyline? Yeah thanks, I don't care.
> 
> ...


I think you don't really consider that opinion. I mean, you say releasing Kaval isnt a big option. I guess I'm one of the very few guys left who would want real wrestling to guys like Wade and Sheamus just hopping the mainevent scene. Hey, I'm not as discriminatory as storytelling guys are to highflyers but to me Kaval was actually good which is what my whole point was about.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't say I'm that bothered. There are definitely worse people on the roster though. I'd rather watch a Kaval match than Hornswoggle parade around the ring anyday, however.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Reported by Adam Martin of Wrestleview.com

WWE releasing Kaval (Brandon Silvestry) yesterday came as a surprise to a number of higher-ups within the company and the continued talk is that it was more his decision to leave. As noted earlier, the company appeared to have made a decision where they didn’t have big plans for his character and it led to frustration on his end. The Wrestling Observer is also reporting that WWE will release those who ask for it without attempting to keep them around due to the feeling that TNA offers them no competition, which is a much different feeling from just one year ago. He will return to the indy scene quite quickly under his “Low Ki” moniker and has confirmed another booking with ICW (Impact Championship Wrestling) on January 28 in Queens, NY against The Amazing Red.*


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

He probably blew a gasket at having to job to McIntyre in that manner


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not surprising tbh. If WWE still had a lightweight division he could still have a job. But unfortunately they dont. Crap gimmick. Barely any interest. Not surprising.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

OhMy said:


> He probably blew a gasket at having to job to McIntyre in that manner


He most likely had to job to McIntyre because he asked for his release. I think he asked for his release before the Live SmackDown.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Cerbs said:


> WWE _isn't_ worse than TNA. And I really don't see how releasing Kaval is the HUGE BLOW to WWE that everyone is making it seem like. The guy's good in the ring, I never said he wasn't, but come on...
> 
> Releasing a guy that hardly fit in with WWE's current landscape and was not entertaining the slightest outside the ring isn't going to impact WWE at all, and I really don't see how anyone can justify it will.


Variety is the spice of life and Kaval brought uniqueness to rest of the roster (even factoring in guys like Bourne and Danielson, if less obvious). And really, if the fans responded to him (when creative actually bothered to do **** with him), then is it really accurate to say that he didn't fit in the WWE landscape? David Arquette stood out like a sore thumb, Kaval was just fine and would have been an entertaining midcard act that the fans would have responded to if WWE actually bothered to flesh the midcard out character and storyline wise.

Honestly, the outrage at Kaval's release has a lot more to do with the WWE's sheer inability to do something with a guy who's unique and over (it doesn't matter _how_ somebody is over if their character can still be progressed and Kaval wasn't even around enough for creative to feasibly say this), especially in face of a dwindling roster in terms of established characters (not as if they couldn't progress him AND guys like McIntyre and Rhodes simultaneously).


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas Kaval!Here is your P45


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> He most likely had to job to McIntyre because he asked for his release. I think he asked for his release before the Live SmackDown.


Guaranteed that was a parting shot from WWE, sucks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Give that Wrestlemania is approaching, WWE probably had a clear indication of what wrestles they were going to focus on going forward. If he did ask for his release because he wasn't one of those wrestlers, then so be it, let him go and maybe he'll come back one day. WWE will not suffer from this loss and Low Ki won't suffer either.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I wasn't a huge fan of his or anything but it sure doesn't seem like WWE gave him any chance whatsoever. I wonder what the reason for that was?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> *The Wrestling Observer is also reporting that WWE will release those who ask for it without attempting to keep them around due to the feeling that TNA offers them no competition, which is a much different feeling from just one year ago. *


LOL TNA

They couldn't even last a year.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Azuran said:


> LOL TNA
> 
> They couldn't even last a year.


At least guys like AJ and Kaval (if you want to count him as a TNA guy that will jump ship soon over)) are still in TNA.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of his or anything but it sure doesn't seem like WWE gave him any chance whatsoever. I wonder what the reason for that was?


No, it actually seems like *he* didn't give WWE a chance. If he really asked for his release, then he's getting what he asked for. There are lots of guys in the company that were in worse positions than him, but they stick around because they love what they do and they're gonna continue to work their asses off to get a chance. Sylvestry obviously just thinks he's entitled to more for some reason, even though he was working like a complacent wrestler who isn't really trying to stand out.

One of these guys in a worse situation than Sylvestry is named Chris Masters, who HAS been busting his ass and has broken into the top echelon of workers as far as in-ring ability is concerned. I hope he benefits from this.

Good riddance, Sylvestry. Enjoy the indies, where things CAN be handed to you because you ARE actually better than just about everyone else. Just don't expect that in WWE. Classic case of what used to be a big fish in a small pond trying to move into the ocean to try and swim with the sharks, and deciding he doesn't like it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Low Ki strikes me as a guy who likes burning bridges anyways, everywhere he goes it seems like he decides he doesn't want to be there after a set amount of time.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

McQueen do you think theres any chance of him going to Dragon Gate? Honestly I hate NJPW far more then even TNA so if he gets there theres no chance of me watching him lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno. DG USA is run by Sapolsky and I think they had quite a falling out a few years back (according to the dirt sheets at least) but i'm not sure if that would effect DG Japan wanting to work with him or not. I think NJPW is the most likely to make him an offer he will accept.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Heard that he requested for his release.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Meh, I honestly dislike NJPW , honestly if NJPW signed him I'd have a fucking problem. They're basically a Cena-Like promtion minus the storytelling. Hope Dragon gate sings him, seriously Id take Dragon gate every day and twice on sundays to NJPW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd rather watch NJPW myself.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd rather have Shingo, CIMA and Pac, but I guess noone watches NJPW for talent anyway.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kaval, who was released by WWE earlier today, will be making his first post-WWE appearance on Friday, January 28th for Impact Championship Wrestling. The event will be held in Queens, New York and his opponent will be TNA Wrestling Star, The Amazing Red.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

All this Drama over a guy who would have been nothing more than a midcarder at best? I know he's talented and I know it was messed up that this happened before chritsmats but some of you really need to quite whining.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Theproof said:


> All this Drama over a guy who would have been nothing more than a midcarder at best? I know he's talented and I know it was messed up that this happened before chritsmats but some of you really need to quite whining.


Kaval's brain was exposed.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> ...Chris Masters, who HAS been busting his ass and has broken into the top echelon of workers as far as in-ring ability is concerned.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Everything i've seen from Masters this year (admittedly not much) has been surprisingly good. I don't find anything amusing about that statement.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I doubt Low Ki's going to DG USA so long as Sapolsky's there. ROH, very unlikely. After some matches in ICW, he'll probably go to NJPW.

LOL, won't be surprised if Dixie offers him a ton of money in the spring just because he's an ex-WWE guy, as if it'll mean a damned thing to anyone.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> Rey _brought in_ a track record. Wtf are you talking about? He was a major star in an equally-successful worldwide promotion for 6 years before he came to WWE. I seriously hope you don't think WWE _made_ Rey Mysterio, because that's WAY bogus. Same with all the guys you mentioned, WCW crafted them. Kaval's stint in TNA and ROH doesn't compare to WCW in any measurable way, shape, or form. Not at all.
> 
> Rey's masks and ring attire are marketable and he appeals to the latino demographic where lucha libre is a national tradition. Kaval's X-Men costume does not stand for anything. Nor does his Brooklyn hard-ass angle (which is _so_ original btw). I'm not putting him down, I'm just squashing the Rey/Kaval comparison before anyone tries to argue that his size doesn't matter because of Rey. It's not even fair _to Kaval_ to compare him to Rey. Someone his size does not belong in WWE and that's just the way it is right now, despite what a great wrestler he is. You've been around here long enough to know that, come on.


That was exactly my point. Rey was given a chance to establish himself in an organization as big as the WWE before he ever actually made his debut in the WWE. By the time Rey debuted [in the WWE], he was already a well known talent. They treated him as such, and thus he became something even more.

Kaval - on the other hand - doesn't have that opportunity (because there is no alternative to the WWE as far as main-stream exposure goes). Thus, it's very hard for him to establish a "track record". Which is (I believe) one of the reasons you were trying to justify why Kaval would never make it.

Size matters to Vince (or whoever's been convincing him to shove talentless giants down our throats for the past three decades). That makes it hard for smaller wrestlers to succeed, but not impossible. It also doesn't mean that fans won't care. I would suggest that fans have rejected far more talentless big men than they have talented "midgets".


----------



## DanAllsopp (Oct 4, 2008)

anyone else find it strange that this kind of talent is discarded after being built up with a title shot, vinnie mac gets get rid of him with a 90 day no compete clause at the E's most important time of the year when it comes to buy rates...

It was like he signed him too stop anyone else cashing in on his potential


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

DanAllsopp said:


> anyone else find it strange that this kind of talent is discarded after being built up with a title shot, vinnie mac gets get rid of him with a 90 day no compete clause at the E's most important time of the year when it comes to buy rates...
> 
> It was like he signed him too stop anyone else cashing in on his potential


Seems unlikely. It would probably take several years to build Kaval into any sort of ratings commodity (as it does with most). Even if there was a secondary company capable of establishing stars, Kaval wouldn't be able to make them any money in the brief period he was employed by the WWE.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> I don't normally applaud when someone loses their job, but fuck... I LOVE IT when a worthless IWC darling gets axed and everyone throws a shit fit with this "Fuck you WWE" nonsense. That guy was never going to amount to shit in WWE. He was a freaking midget. And don't give me the taboo "Rey Mysterio" nonsense, because he didn't have Rey's marketability, nor did he have Rey's track record.
> 
> If anything, he would have been the next Jamie Noble... and undersized indy guy who became a parody of himself in the major leagues. At least Jamie had an angle, and I was never really sure what Kaval's angle was. He always just came across as "the little X-Men guy" to me.


What a ridiculous post. Whether Kaval partly influenced the WWE to push his release or not he still would have been a good asset to any brand. No he wasn't going to be World Champion but does that mean he's useless? Absolutely not. The guy has the capability and potential to put on great matches with a vast ammount of the roster. For me that's when Kaval's attributes would really shine.

He'd never really draw or become a credible main eventer but at least he had the potential to put on great matches in the WWE. Yet you totally ignore that and actually "applaud" the fact that Kaval has left the WWE? What a stupid thing to say. Not only that but to call him worthless? The measures in which he left are irrelevant because despite whether Kaval left on his own terms or not, to say the guy was worthless is stupid. 

It seems you get a kick out of peoples displeasure from the fact that a very talented wrestler has left the company. Fair enough the people who are saying "screw you WWE" because they're far too quick to blame the WWE when they don't know the full circumstances but about 90% of the people on this thread recognised a great talent and are sad to see him go no matter on what terms he left the WWE. Only for you to enjoy it rather than feel disappointed that the WWE lose a great wrestler who had the potential to put on fantastic matches for the WWE.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

World Wide said:


> Seems unlikely. It would probably take several years to build Kaval into any sort of ratings commodity (as it does with most). Even if there was a secondary company capable of establishing stars, Kaval wouldn't be able to make them any money in the brief period he was employed by the WWE.


The only people that make money in the WWE right now is Cena and Mysterio.

Kaval was simply a great choice to replace Mysterios role as top underdog against main event heels.

Obviously Kaval couldn't wait 6 or so months for Rey to retire.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sucks to hear this and I was hoping that he'd make an impact later on during his tenure in the company but I hope he finds success elsewhere.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Kaval was simply a great choice to replace Mysterios role as top underdog against main event heels.
> 
> *Obviously Kaval couldn't wait 6 or so months for Rey to retire.*


If Kaval or WWE thought he could possibly replace Rey Mysterio in that position, it was ridiculously stupid on Kaval's part to not wait out the six months or year or however long it would take in order to achieve that. 

WWE is always going to side with commitment over talent, when the two are weighed against one another.

This is only if Kaval's release was mutual, which it apparently was indeed.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

DBD AKA. Stuart Little next plz
kthnxbye


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> The only people that make money in the WWE right now is Cena and Mysterio.
> 
> Kaval was simply a great choice to replace Mysterios role as top underdog against main event heels.
> 
> *Obviously Kaval couldn't wait 6 or so months for Rey to retire.*


Oh please, they would have at least given him some character focus or more time for competitive TV matches if they had ANY idea in what direction they'd take the guy. I mean, WWE can't be that dumb, right......On second thought, if Kaval has the temper he's been known to have, then maybe he is better off leaving on amicable terms with management rather than potentially starting backstage blowups and wait until WWE actually hires a halfway competent writing team.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I never figured Kaval to replace Mysterio. To me, that's always been Evan Bourne...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Kaval would have been the heel version of Mysterio, they should have feuded in a respect feud at Mania


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

That is true. Bourne gets injured just as much as Rey anyway.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


I'm glad you contributed so much with this particular post. Usually you're better than this, so I'm disappointed.

Just to re-iterate my point, I'll bold it this time: *Chris Masters has absolutely busted his ass and has broken into the top echelon of in-ring performers, and I hope he benefits from Kaval's release.*


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

EvoLution™;9166957 said:


> *Chris Masters has absolutely busted his ass and has broken into the top echelon of in-ring performers, and I hope he benefits from Kaval's release.*


I agree, I quite like Chris Masters. I think he has all the tools to be a great main eventer if they just push the guy and give him something to do gimmick wise...


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

laurennnx34 said:


> So what was the point of him winning NXT?


My question exactly


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> Variety is the spice of life and Kaval brought uniqueness to rest of the roster (even factoring in guys like Bourne and Danielson, if less obvious). And really, if the fans responded to him (when creative actually bothered to do **** with him), then is it really accurate to say that he didn't fit in the WWE landscape? David Arquette stood out like a sore thumb, Kaval was just fine and would have been an entertaining midcard act that the fans would have responded to if WWE actually bothered to flesh the midcard out character and storyline wise.


In my opinion, the "midcard" has really become the entire Smackdown roster, unless Undertaker is involved. Even if it involves the WHC picture. I don't really accept the "dual-main event" scene, and I don't think anyone else really does either. Calling the US/IC divisions "midcard" is really just a formality. When really, they're really only the equivalent of the old European/Light Heavyweight/Hardcore divisions of today, which really never meant anything. Just an excuse to put a belt on someone's waist, which explains why neither title means jack shit anymore. 

Having Kaval around to simply enforce the current "midcard" division is really not an important role in the company. It would be a lot like WWE losing Al Snow in 2000. Sure, it would piss a few smarks off, but does it impact WWE in the long-run? I don't think so. 

And don't get me started on Arquette. It was a stupid fucking thing for WCW to do during the situation they were in at the time, but NO ONE will ever forget that. That was "variety" (as you put it) if I've ever seen it. People will forget about Kaval. It's sad, but true. Entertainment 101 ftw. 


World Wide said:


> Kaval - on the other hand - doesn't have that opportunity (because there is no alternative to the WWE as far as main-stream exposure goes). Thus, it's very hard for him to establish a "track record". Which is (I believe) one of the reasons you were trying to justify why Kaval would never make it.


You're right. Which is why I don't find the Rey Mysterio-comparison fair, but it gets brought up every time an under-sized talent is under-utilized or released. Rey is no doubt awesome as fuck, but it tends to piss everyone off when he wins the heavyweight belt, myself included. If WWE had a solid cruiserweight division, I would definitely be opposed to Kaval's release. But since the US and IC titles really negate any hope for that kind of division atm (only so many hours in the week unfortunately), then Kaval's release isn't going to change anything. Kaval getting a major push towards a title would definitely sit well for his TNA/ROH fans at first, but he would lose his flavor really fast. He just doesn't have a lot of substance as far as "it" factor is concerned. Awesome wrestler without question, I just don't think WWE is a good fit for him right now. 

Not to mention Rey has really worn the living fuck out of the David v. Goliath angle the past 5 years, and I don't want to see another guy simply "replace" Rey. Personally, I prefer even match-ups. Kaval can do this in the indies, not so much in the major leagues. 


Jerichaholic4life said:


> What a ridiculous post. Whether Kaval partly influenced the WWE to push his release or not he still would have been a good asset to any brand. No he wasn't going to be World Champion but does that mean he's useless? Absolutely not.


If you're not in the WWE to be the champion, what the fuck are you there for? That's just a stupid opinion completely. If you just want to see Kaval wrestle great matches, then fuck, follow him on the indy circuit. I promise you the matches he has there will be/_have been_ better than anything he would have done in WWE. Especially as a life-long mid-carder which you seem to think he should have been. 


> He'd never really draw or become a credible main eventer but at least he had the potential to put on great matches in the WWE. Yet you totally ignore that and actually "applaud" the fact that Kaval has left the WWE? What a stupid thing to say. Not only that but to call him worthless? The measures in which he left are irrelevant because despite whether Kaval left on his own terms or not, to say the guy was worthless is stupid.


It seems you just don't know how to read. I'm not happy he lost his job, I'm just amused to see all his bandwagon-jumpers infuriated at WWE because of his release. Big difference. Learn it. 

Not sure what the fuck you really know about his "potential" either. You clearly don't follow the indy circuit if you're sucking his dick this much for what he did in WWE. So if you're this butt-hurt over WWE releasing him, what do you really care anyways? He's not retiring. Go watch him. I mean fuck, if "great matches" is all you care about, what the fuck is the problem with what I said, or him leaving WWE? 

You don't make any sense.


----------



## KKSmith (Dec 25, 2010)

Understandable but it kinda ruins NXT.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Shame about this news. Yeah, he would've been a jobber for the most part, but they should've kept him around. Such wasted potential.

As for Chris Masters, he's fine. He just needs the robe and the old music back. That's The Masterpiece I miss.

- Vic


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anybody think the high level of SD released people is heading towards a brand merge?

The womens and tag belts are now properly unified.

I'd imagine you could keep both the US and the IC title. While we would just need the top 2 belts brought togethor. You look at the SD roster who can really be champion?

Edge
Kane maybe but not again for a while
Taker but he literally would only be seen at PPV's
Rey? Dear god no
ADR yes please but not quite yet
Swagger yes before but atm he looks quite pathetic
Kofi? not the way WWE books and a brand merger could easily see him branch out
Christian when he is back has a chance, but realistically I might want it but I can't see the WWE doing it.

I'd have no problem merging the brands

And if that means they have to trim people like Kaval and Fat Matt then I don't mind

Plus you see so much inter-promotional stuff now that it wouldn't matter, the miz is feuding with Rey ffs.


Would anybody else like this or am I on my own? Plus it might make me watch SD more than just the week before a PPV to understand the PPV match. Plus it would also stop Edge picking up title after title every few weeks.










On another note, if SD and Raw merged how would you run it? Which two guys would you use to merge the belts?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> If you're not in the WWE to be the champion, what the fuck are you there for? That's just a stupid opinion completely. If you just want to see Kaval wrestle great matches, then fuck, follow him on the indy circuit. I promise you the matches he has there will be/_have been_ better than anything he would have done in WWE. Especially as a life-long mid-carder which you seem to think he should have been.


I'm not making any sense? Please, you seem to misread my entire post. 

I never said Kaval never wanted to be World Champion because i'm sure that's something he dreamt of being but obviously you didn't understand when I said I don't think Kaval would have been World Champion. I didn't say he'd not want to be Champion like you suggest. Oh and I shall continue to follow him on the indy circuit and sure he'll probably put on better matches there but that doesn't take away the fact that he could have put on some fantastic matches in the WWE.

I am disappointed we'll never get to see matches against Rey, Punk, Jericho or Bourne etc. Despite whether you think his matches outside the WWE would have been better, to argue that matches with the superstars I mentioned wouldn't have been a fantastic prospect and a pleasure to watch if they had the chance to do it is blindness. Although that prospect is gone because Kaval doesn't work for the WWE anymore. Although you completely ignore that prospect and call him "worthless".



> It seems you just don't know how to read. I'm not happy he lost his job, I'm just amused to see all his bandwagon-jumpers infuriated at WWE because of his release. Big difference. Learn it.


No, you were happy that he lost his job. It's clear as day in your original post. You said you applauded WWE for making the decision to release him. Yet you actually attempt to turn it on me and say I didn't read your original post correctly? Come on.. You clearly stated you thought Kaval was "worthless", "never going to amount to shit" and a "midget". Don't attempt to twist it because now you realise what you said is stupid, you applauded the fact that Kaval lost his job. Simple as.



> Not sure what the fuck you really know about his "potential" either. You clearly don't follow the indy circuit if you're sucking his dick this much for what he did in WWE. So if you're this butt-hurt over WWE releasing him, what do you really care anyways? He's not retiring. Go watch him. I mean fuck, if "great matches" is all you care about, what the fuck is the problem with what I said, or him leaving WWE?


Yet again you didn't whatosever understand my post seeing as not once did I say I enjoyed his run in the WWE, not once! I didn't hate it but I was never "sucking his dick" "for what he did in the WWE" as you said I did. I'd love for you to point out where I did. Oh and i'm not butt-hurt over releasing him because Kaval may have asked for this release in which case i'd be glad for Kaval's decision for his own well-being.

Now as I already stated there's nothing wrong with watching him in the indy circuit but when Kaval first joined the WWE I wasn't thinking about the Championships he'd win. I was thinking about matches with top class wrestlers from the WWE such as the ones I mentioned earlier in the post because that's what got me excited to see Kaval in the WWE. Not to mention I don't think you attempt to touch your original comments on how Kaval is apparently "worthless", although did you ignore that comment on purpose because it was such a ridiculous thing to say?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Wow, what a fucking waste. Someone that I find unique, entertaining and just fun to watch, they give him the pink slip. Perhaps if he didn't job 99% of every match he was in, he'd of had a chance to succeed.

Stupid decision.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

this is BS in my opinion, he was a great wrestler and an awesome guy. I will definitely miss him


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

When he leaves, he should take with him this, that very unimpactful stare!


----------



## K Double (Mar 16, 2010)

If it's true that requested his release, it seems normal, in WWE they would continue to use wrong.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

He'll be back just like daniel bryan.


----------



## T731 (Jul 19, 2010)

No surprise to me. He talked odd, looked odd and got to kiss Layla

His in-ring work was over with the crowds, but Hornswoggles in-ring work is over too.
I guess someone here said that the odd number winners got a nice carreer, and the even numbers were fired.
haven't seen Kaitlyn in a while though.

I hope he requested his release. To fire someone on 23 december is just low.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

KKSmith said:


> Understandable but it kinda ruins NXT.


what season of NXT hasn't ruined NXT, honestly?

Season 1 - winner gets a contract from the Raw brand. Wade Barrett wins NXT, but then everyone from NXT comes onto Raw anyways and ends up getting a contract, effectively meaning if you want a WWE contract, just bring the whole NXT roster with you and beat people up. 

Season 2 - Hinted at Genesis, hints of another NXT-style takeover stable, never happens. Kaval jobs a bunch, has a random title shot and does some more jobbing. this season was ruined even before he got released. it gave us Kaval the jobber and A-Ri the bitch boy, and Husky and McGuillicutty randomly hopping Nexus.

Season 3 - LOL.

Season 4 - if anyone even cares anymore, i sure as hell don't.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> I'm not making any sense? Please, you seem to misread my entire post.
> 
> I never said Kaval never wanted to be World Champion because i'm sure that's something he dreamt of being but obviously you didn't understand when I said I don't think Kaval would have been World Champion. I didn't say he'd not want to be Champion like you suggest. Oh and I shall continue to follow him on the indy circuit and sure he'll probably put on better matches there but that doesn't take away the fact that he could have put on some fantastic matches in the WWE.


I didn't misread anything. You said he could have a role in the company without being pushed towards a world title eventually and I said that was pointless. They have a word for people like that, they're called "jobbers". No thanks. 


> I am disappointed we'll never get to see matches against Rey, Punk, Jericho or Bourne etc.


You'll get over it. 


> No, you were happy that he lost his job. It's clear as day in your original post.


:lmao What the fuck? So YOU know what I meant more-so than _I_ do, eh? Get the fuck over yourself. 

What I said wasn't stupid simply because you happen to be one of the people I'm laughing at. 

And even if I was happy about him losing his job, really... who cares? Would you like the Time Magazine Man of the Year award for your charitable sense of compassion for the guy? I don't care what anyone thinks of my opinions here, and I'm definitely not "twisting" anything I've already said to seem like a better person for it. Either you agree with me or you don't... makes no difference to me whatsoever. Because unlike your precious Kaval, _I have_ a job right now. 8*D 

Too soon?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopefully TNA aren't cheap-skates and they sign him. The X-Division would be so much healthier with the addition of Senshi and a couple more (Zorro and Pac ideally). I expect to see him in ROH soon also but I doubt they can afford him for more than a couple sporadic appearances.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Never expected him to go far, always seemed to me as a mid card/tag team division for life kindof like Regal however, I just wanted him to stick around long enough for us to have some great matches with guys like Rey, Punk, Bryan, Jericho.


----------



## kid123 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just three words.WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder how things would have turned out if he had debuted as a masked wrestler from Rey's past just like it was rumored.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Agent van Alden needs to pay Johnny Ace a little visit:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

in no way shape or form should kaval get 51 pages, he did absolute jack squat in the wwe.

calm down people


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> in no way shape or form should kaval get 51 pages, he did absolute jack squat in the wwe.
> 
> calm down people


Buts its the potential he had bro...



Really though, he was mid card at best. Good talent. Shouldve feuded with Rey Mysterio.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> in no way shape or form should kaval get 51 pages, he did absolute jack squat in the wwe.
> 
> calm down people


I agree with you there but he's someone that's known to a lot of people on here. I mean you have TNA fans that have seen what he can do and they know what he can do in the ring. You also have indy fans that love the guy too. It was a huge let down that he didn't make it far at all in WWE. People are talking about it because despite being only a WWE jobber he's really well known on WF.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> in no way shape or form should kaval get 51 pages, he did absolute jack squat in the wwe.
> 
> calm down people


and yet I'm sure if Hawkins, Barreta or Ryder was released, there would be 51 pages of you raging alone.

Kaval had amazing potential, but WWE would rather focus on young talent like Mysterio, 'Taker, Kane and Edge.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> in no way shape or form should kaval get 51 pages, he did absolute jack squat in the wwe.
> 
> calm down people


He had the potential to do something in the WWE though. He's a great wrestler and I think a lot of people are just disapointed we won't get to see them tap into any number of awesome matches he could have had. Kaval/Rey, Kaval/Bryan, Kaval/Punk, Kaval/Morrison etc He could have definatly enhanced the mid-card on either show if he'd just been given a shot at doing so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gingermadman said:


> and yet I'm sure if Hawkins, Barreta or Ryder was released, there would be 51 pages of you raging alone.
> 
> Kaval had amazing potential, but WWE would rather focus on young talent like Mysterio, 'Taker, Kane and Edge.


I agree that WWE needs to stop making SmackDown the WWE version of TNA (in other words, a retirement home for old/broken down wrestlers), but to be fair to them, they're pushing a LOT of young talent right now. Just because they cut one guy, no matter how good in the ring he may be doesn't undermine the investments they are making in their future. I'd wager to say about 85% or maybe even 90% of the guys getting huge pushes right now are future stars rather than old timers or major stars of the present like Cena and Orton.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Pyro™;9167947 said:


> I agree that WWE needs to stop making SmackDown the WWE version of TNA (in other words, a retirement home for old/broken down wrestlers), but to be fair to them, they're pushing a LOT of young talent right now. Just because they cut one guy, no matter how good in the ring he may be doesn't undermine the investments they are making in their future. I'd wager to say about 85% or maybe even 90% of the guys getting huge pushes right now are future stars rather than old timers or major stars of the present like Cena and Orton.


Maybe on RAW, but on Smackdown the show is definitely old guys headlining.

They seem to want to push guys like Swagger, Ziggler, Rhodes, McIntyre and Kofi.

But let's be fair, at least Kaval had a in ring talent to make heels look good. Swagger, Ziggler, McIntyre and Rhodes have very little to offer. 

The only new talent Smackdown is succeeding with is Del Rio, whereas Raw has successfully pushed The Miz, put Riley in the spotlight, Made Morrison and Sheamus look like stars , a new top heel with Barret and the rest of Nexus available to do whatever is available to them.

Kaval isn't a huge loss for the company, but he was getting over, and that's something so many faces fail at nowadays. He was a sure fire replacement for Mysterios underdog position. 

Face wise the WWE is going to lose Big Show, Edge, 'Taker , Mysterio and Trips in the next year. The only replacements we have is Kofi, Morrison and Bryan. Barreta is also talented, but nowhere at the moment. Gabriel and Tarver also have big futures, and they seem intent on pushing Zeke.

Looking at these guys, who has the talent to be a top face?

Swagger, Miz and Punk have all lost their big opportunities to turn into top faces, Swagger and Miz with their title wins and Punks recent commentary position.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> Maybe on RAW, but on Smackdown the show is definitely old guys headlining.
> 
> They seem to want to push guys like Swagger, Ziggler, Rhodes, McIntyre and Kofi.
> 
> ...


Completely disagree. Swagger may not be the greatest talker but he can put on great matches. Cody has put on solid matches and has good mic skills. Ziggler? the man is the complete package, he is just a little weak on the mic skills. Drew.....well am not a fan of drew but meh.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Completely disagree. Swagger may not be the greatest talker but he can put on great matches. Cody has put on solid matches and has good mic skills. Ziggler? the man is the complete package, he is just a little weak on the mic skills. Drew.....well am not a fan of drew but meh.


Rhodes and McIntyre are generic, and will NOT be entertaining in any other position except in the midcard.

Swagger is not a main event heel. 

Ziggler could be a big heel, and I am a fan. But the guys look is the most generic possible, and his name does him zero favours.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Maybe on RAW, but on Smackdown the show is definitely old guys headlining.
> 
> They seem to want to push guys like Swagger, Ziggler, Rhodes, McIntyre and Kofi.
> 
> ...


I think all of those guys have a lot to offer. Swagger is great in ring, he has a good character, he can talk of the mic etc. Cody has had some pretty good matches this year too and plays his character very well and Drew has proven to me he can be great in the ring this year too, he's improved a lot. Ziggler is a complete package in my opinion, he has everything and I think he's going to make a great babyface someday. 

I agree with you though, whereas last year RAW's main event was the 'same old, same old' and Smackdowns featured new guys like Punk and Jeff it's completely been flipped on it's head this year. While RAW has up and comers and former champions like Barrett, Sheamus, Miz, Morrison, Punk and the main two faces are still young main evneters. Smackdown has been dominated by guys all past their prime. They put no effort whatsoever into Swagger's title run and had the rest of the year dominated by Kane, Mysterio and Edge. All of whom should be working on pushing new main evneters up the card.

They don't push faces either. It's pretty miraculous that Morrison is getting a push on RAW, but in a Smackdown dominated by older guys, up and coming faces don't seem to stand a chance. They either hope the oldder guys stay a little longer, or turn main event heels when they run low. I don't get why it's that hard to push faces up the card.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fuckin' RAGE


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Gingermadman said:


> Face wise the WWE is going to lose Big Show, Edge, 'Taker , Mysterio and Trips in the next year.


Where on earth do you get this? So basically every single "older" face is going to be gone within a year? Not two years, not 3 years.....but 1. And you know this.

Doubt it. All of those guys are getting older, but they aren't ALL leaving within a year. Hell, HHH hasn't even made his return yet....he's going to come back and then leave within a year?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> I didn't misread anything. You said he could have a role in the company without being pushed towards a world title eventually and I said that was pointless. They have a word for people like that, they're called "jobbers". No thanks.
> 
> You'll get over it.


Sorry? Basically, what you're saying is that if your role in the company is without being pushed towards a a World title, it's pointless. That's completely absurd! Every wrestler has a certain role in the company, no matter how big or small. Let's take Santino for example, he's not getting a push towards the World title although does that make him pointless? Not at all. 

He's there to provide comic relief and plays an important role for the WWE, that itself proves your stupid theory wrong. Although I could go on, guys in the midcard or in the tag-team division don't get pushed for World title's but they all play their important roles in the WWE to provide a great overall show. Sure they're not main eventing but they're adding to the show in its entirity. Obviously you haven't grasped that and merely brush those people all aside and brand them "Pointless"...




> :lmao What the fuck? So YOU know what I meant more-so than _I_ do, eh? Get the fuck over yourself.


No, I don't know what you *meant* more than yourself because you may have meant something else but I know what you *wrote* and what you wrote was that you were glad Kaval was out of the job and there's absolutely no way around that. Yet your stubborness gets in your way, just give up and retract your comment already.



> What I said wasn't stupid simply because you happen to be one of the people I'm laughing at.
> 
> And even if I was happy about him losing his job, really... who cares? Would you like the Time Magazine Man of the Year award for your charitable sense of compassion for the guy? I don't care what anyone thinks of my opinions here, and I'm definitely not "twisting" anything I've already said to seem like a better person for it. Either you agree with me or you don't... makes no difference to me whatsoever. Because unlike your precious Kaval, _I have_ a job right now. 8*D
> 
> Too soon?


Now you've realised your stupidity by calling Kaval "worthless" and rather than admit you were wrong to call him that you make silly assumptions that i'm some sort of Kaval mark by calling him my "precious Kaval". No, I just appreciate his work and am disappointed to see him go as he could have provided some great matches in the WWE. Although you on the other hand continue to ignore that and continue to spew out the rubbish you're saying.

What is also laughable is that you said you had a job unlike Kaval now as if you've bested him. Wow, I must applaud you on that good sir, you've got a job? Although unlike you, Kaval is a huge wrestling star who's earnt a repuation around the World as someone who's great at his own craft. So please don't make personal knocks about Kaval to contribute to an arguement to which you've already lost for that matter.


----------



## Zak. (Aug 22, 2006)

They let him go?
They could have kept him at superstars...
Why did they release him?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Gingermadman said:


> Rhodes and McIntyre are generic, and will NOT be entertaining in any other position except in the midcard.
> 
> Swagger is not a main event heel.
> 
> Ziggler could be a big heel, and I am a fan. But the guys look is the most generic possible, and his name does him zero favours.



Ziggler could make it. 

Rhodes still very toung and his gimmick is turning too comedy act with the " punch in my face and i snap " 

Swagger wrestling skills, was a beast in ECW but still missing something. 

McIntyre... meh, live is hard for that guy when the entrance got no edited reaction...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Sorry? Basically, what you're saying is that if your role in the company is without being pushed towards a a World title, it's pointless. That's completely absurd! Every wrestler has a certain role in the company, no matter how big or small. Let's take Santino for example, he's not getting a push towards the World title although does that make him pointless? Not at all.
> 
> He's there to provide comic relief and plays an important role for the WWE, that itself proves your stupid theory wrong. Although I could go on, guys in the midcard or in the tag-team division don't get pushed for World title's but they all play their important roles in the WWE to provide a great overall show. Sure they're not main eventing but they're adding to the show in its entirity. Obviously you haven't grasped that and merely brush those people all aside and brand them "Pointless"...


I highly doubt Kaval was around for "comedy relief" like Santino. Because if he was, he was an even bigger failure. You're still not making any sense with this excuse. Honestly, I don't even think YOU know what you're talking about. I can only think of a handful of midcard talents that were worth a damn that never won a word title... Razor, Arn, Owen, DiBiase... even though he was main eventing pretty frequently, can't really think of many others. And again... if the good matches is all you care about, what the fuck is the problem? You're doing a horrible job avoiding this very simple question. You make it seem like WWE has the best wrestlers in the world and it's pointless to watch him elsewhere. Stay out of your parents' liquor cabinate, dude. 


> No, I don't know what you *meant* more than yourself because you may have meant something else but I know what you *wrote* and what you wrote was that you were glad Kaval was out of the job and there's absolutely no way around that. Yet your stubborness gets in your way, just give up and retract your comment already.
> 
> Now you've realised your stupidity by calling Kaval "worthless" and rather than admit you were wrong to call him that you make silly assumptions that i'm some sort of Kaval mark by calling him my "precious Kaval". No, I just appreciate his work and am disappointed to see him go as he could have provided some great matches in the WWE. Although you on the other hand continue to ignore that and continue to spew out the rubbish you're saying.
> 
> What is also laughable is that you said you had a job unlike Kaval now as if you've bested him. Wow, I must applaud you on that good sir, you've got a job? Although unlike you, Kaval is a huge wrestling star who's earnt a repuation around the World as someone who's great at his own craft. So please don't make personal knocks about Kaval to contribute to an arguement to which you've already lost for that matter.


:lmao You honestly think you've WON an argument here? You don't even understand one fucking thing I've typed so far. You just want to assume I said something I didn't because it would make the conversation more manageable for you. You haven't won shit, and I'm not even really arguing with you tbh. I'm stating an opinion and you think for some reason you have the ability to either make me change it or "take it back", neither of which is going to happen. So deal with it. 

And I threw in the cheap shot at his employment status just to piss you off, and judging from this absurdly long and angry reply, I succeeded. I can't even believe you took that comment seriously.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Where on earth do you get this? So basically every single "older" face is going to be gone within a year? Not two years, not 3 years.....but 1. And you know this.
> 
> Doubt it. All of those guys are getting older, but they aren't ALL leaving within a year. Hell, HHH hasn't even made his return yet....he's going to come back and then leave within a year?


Common sense would dictate that guys as broken down as the ones I mentioned, in the era of future talent, will not be around in ring in a year. 

All the vets I mentioned will be retired in a year from in ring duty, maybe barring 'Taker who they will push to do another wrestlemania. There was a reason Mysterio got his title run, why Kane got his title run and why Edge has his title run right now. They are retiring soon.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Gingermadman said:


> Common sense would dictate that guys as broken down as the ones I mentioned, in the era of future talent, will not be around in ring in a year.
> 
> All the vets I mentioned will be retired in a year from in ring duty, maybe barring 'Taker who they will push to do another wrestlemania. There was a reason Mysterio got his title run, why Kane got his title run and why Edge has his title run right now. They are retiring soon.


2 or 3 of them....good chance. All 5? No way.


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, that was a waste.

I know that it appears that Kaval asked for his release because WWE didn't have anything for him and I guess I understand that, but he did only just recently win NXT Season 2. I think a little bit more patience and he would have been given a little something to work with. Then again, maybe he saw the way the first NXT winner was treated and didn't feel that he was getting a fair shake.

I'm sort of disappointed, but not too much. I thought Kaval was good in the ring and his bits with LayCool were entertaining.

This is why Alex Riley should have won NXT Season 2.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what the hell?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> I highly doubt Kaval was around for "comedy relief" like Santino. Because if he was, he was an even bigger failure. You're still not making any sense with this excuse. Honestly, I don't even think YOU know what you're talking about. I can only think of a handful of midcard talents that were worth a damn that never won a word title... Razor, Arn, Owen, DiBiase... even though he was main eventing pretty frequently, can't really think of many others. And again... if the good matches is all you care about, what the fuck is the problem? You're doing a horrible job avoiding this very simple question. You make it seem like WWE has the best wrestlers in the world and it's pointless to watch him elsewhere. Stay out of your parents' liquor cabinate, dude.


What? You're putting words in my mouth. I never once said that Kaval was around for comedy relief, I used Santino as an example to prove your theory wrong. Your theory was that if you're not getting pushed as a World Champion then your role is pointless. To which I used Santino as an example to prove to you that a role oustide the main event isn't pointless. Yet you ignore that I completely proved your theory wrong! A role that isn't getting pushed to a World title isn't worthless! Fact.

Secondly, you start saying all of a sudden all I care about are good matches in the WWE? Are you serious? I never once said that's all I cared about! Where are you getting this information from? Oh and i'm avoiding questions? It's quite the opposite. You're still yet to prove to me why Kaval was worthless seeing as I clearly stated to why he isn't whatsoever. Wrestling with the likes of Bourne, Rey, Jericho and Punk could have been fantastic, that alone shows that he was "worth" something in the WWE because he could have created great matches in the WWE. 



> :lmao You honestly think you've WON an argument here? You don't even understand one fucking thing I've typed so far. You just want to assume I said something I didn't because it would make the conversation more manageable for you. You haven't won shit, and I'm not even really arguing with you tbh. I'm stating an opinion and you think for some reason you have the ability to either make me change it or "take it back", neither of which is going to happen. So deal with it.


You know what I do think you should take it back, why? Because to call Kaval a *"midget"*, *"worthless"* and say he'll *"never amount to shit"* is ridiculous, despite it being your opinion, it's still a ridiculous thing to say. To which you've not once backed up to why you think Kaval is worthless in your original comment whereas I time and time again proved you to why he is indeed worth something in the WWE. Proving you and your entire argument wrong.



> And I threw in the cheap shot at his employment status just to piss you off, and judging from this absurdly long and angry reply, I succeeded. I can't even believe you took that comment seriously.


Oh right so now you're using cheap shots to piss me off? As well as enjoying the fact that Kaval lost his job in the WWE. Wow, you do really bring up an insightful and interesting debate.

The bottom line is, you said some things out of line and just plain up incorrect and i'm attempting to correct you on it. No that's not me being arrogant or big-headed, anyone could realise that Kaval isn't "worthless", and that was the whole route of this argument, those innitial comments you first made. Yet you've never countered my arguments, just ignored them with cheap shots and laughing smileys.

So please tell me why Kaval is worthless. Please tell me to why a push outside the main event is pointless? Because i've given you reasons to why they're not. I'm waiting on you to counter those arguments, please.. Humour me.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LegendaryBazinga said:


> This is why Alex Riley should have won NXT Season 2.


Riley should have been fired after the Season 2 finale. He definitely should have been fired after his DUI. Or at least suspended.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Riley should have been fired after the Season 2 finale. He definitely should have been fired after his DUI. Or at least suspended.


Riley is actually doing a very good job of making the Miz look good.

Kaval on the hand never looked good doing anything but that might just have been WWE's fault for not giving him a feud or anything, remember that week he got owned by Tyler Reks? No? Don't worry about it no-one else does either.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Internet catfights are so hilarious. And Kaval sucks. If he didn't, they wouldn't have fired him from a show that's desperate for new faces. He'll be jobbing in TNA in no time.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> What? You're putting words in my mouth. I never once said that Kaval was around for comedy relief, I used Santino as an example to prove your theory wrong. Your theory was that if you're not getting pushed as a World Champion then your role is pointless. To which I used Santino as an example to prove to you that a role oustide the main event isn't pointless. Yet you ignore that I completely proved your theory wrong! A role that isn't getting pushed to a World title isn't worthless! Fact.
> 
> Secondly, you start saying all of a sudden all I care about are good matches in the WWE? Are you serious? I never once said that's all I cared about! Where are you getting this information from? Oh and i'm avoiding questions? It's quite the opposite. You're still yet to prove to me why Kaval was worthless seeing as I clearly stated to why he isn't whatsoever. Wrestling with the likes of Bourne, Rey, Jericho and Punk could have been fantastic, that alone shows that he was "worth" something in the WWE because he could have created great matches in the WWE.
> 
> ...


Jesus god, how long did it take you to write all this? It's okay, I get it. You're Kaval's bitch. I mean, if he asked you to drop to your knees and suck his fucking cock, you probably would. 

And no, I'm not going to re-type everything I already posted just because you struggled grasping it the first time. I'm not going to debate with you because everything you're saying is strictly opinionated anyways. That's not a debate. And I'm not digging through your idiotic raging fanboy posts just to "prove you wrong". Apparently this means WAY more to you than it does to me. 

If you want me to stop talking to you like a fucking retard, then stop being one. I even stated a million times I don't give a rats ass what you think of my opinions, and you still persist. Is there something wrong with your head? Seriously, cry me a fucking river about Kaval.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

NXT has been a bust ever since season 2. Oh well, at least we have Barrett and Danielson.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Rhodes and McIntyre are generic, and will NOT be entertaining in any other position except in the midcard.
> 
> Swagger is not a main event heel.
> 
> Ziggler could be a big heel, and I am a fan. But the guys look is the most generic possible, and his name does him zero favours.


It's funny how you can call Rhodes, Ziggler, and McIntyre as generic since Kaval is as generic as he could get, he has generic babyface character with a generic theme. And those guys have a lot to offer of course, way more than Kaval, they all are great wrestlers, they can talk as good as if not better than Kaval, and also they've got better "superstar" look. The only thing that Kaval has going for him is his wrestling, everything else about him is pretty meh to me, no wonder why some people say that he's just simply not made for WWE and better for indies.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

zombiemaster said:


> Riley is actually doing a very good job of making the Miz look good.
> 
> Kaval on the hand never looked good doing anything but that might just have been WWE's fault for not giving him a feud or anything, remember that week he got owned by Tyler Reks? No? Don't worry about it no-one else does either.


Anyone can do what Riley's doing. Hell, Michael Cole's doing a better job of being a Miz henchman than Alex Riley, and he's never had a match in his life.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont think kaval can make an impact like this
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...on-no-more-fucking-threads-thank-you-574.html


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course he can't. Danielson is twice as good as Kaval in the ring, 50 times better on the mic, actually has charisma, and can actually be a threat for his size. Kaval is just a useless jobber with no qualities that can be marketed for a profit of any sort who happens to know how to kick a lot of shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I find it absolutely hilarious he has been released.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I dont think kaval can make an impact like this
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...on-no-more-fucking-threads-thank-you-574.html


I didn't see a 50+ page thread for anyone else who's been released with the exception of Danielson.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Jesus god, how long did it take you to write all this? It's okay, I get it. You're Kaval's bitch. I mean, if he asked you to drop to your knees and suck his fucking cock, you probably would.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to re-type everything I already posted just because you struggled grasping it the first time. I'm not going to debate with you because everything you're saying is strictly opinionated anyways. That's not a debate. And I'm not digging through your idiotic raging fanboy posts just to "prove you wrong". Apparently this means WAY more to you than it does to me.
> 
> If you want me to stop talking to you like a fucking retard, then stop being one. I even stated a million times I don't give a rats ass what you think of my opinions, and you still persist. Is there something wrong with your head? Seriously, cry me a fucking river about Kaval.


Right ok, you're obviously not going to give a constructive argument then i'll stop. I just thought you'd like to elaborate on your childish first comments about Kaval. 

Oh and for the record, i'm not a huge fan of Kaval whatsoever, I just reckognised his talents. Although acording to you i'm some sort of huge Kaval mark? Hm, odd. 

I explained why I thought your original comments were stupid, you never gave any counter arguments back so i'll just save us both time and leave it be. Bye.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Pyro™;9168979 said:


> Of course he can't. Danielson is twice as good as Kaval in the ring, 50 times better on the mic, actually has charisma, and can actually be a threat for his size. Kaval is just a useless jobber with no qualities that can be marketed for a profit of any sort who happens to know how to kick a lot of shit.


If he didn't have charisma he wouldn't of gotten over in that short space he did. His mic work is fine too, his deep voice puts alot of people off though. 

Kaval would be more useful to have on the roster than the likes of McIntyre.

Everyone says big guys are going out of fashion in the WWE, we all know this is false. In a couple years the top main eventers will still be big guys, and the small guys will still have to flit in and out of the midcard for months at a time then back to their original spot.

Still, they need to push Ryder and Barretta on Smackdown now. Both have amazing charisma, can talk and are extremely exciting in the ring. let one of them take the title off Ziggler


----------



## Frightmare (Dec 26, 2010)

That's great news for all the Indy Fans over the world. With Low-Ki comming back to the Indipendent-Circus a major star comes back. Sad for WWE good for Indy Fans.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I dont think kaval can make an impact like this
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...on-no-more-fucking-threads-thank-you-574.html


Well their is this impact

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJrvbREGcJM

Just love the commentators reactions :lmao

As I have said previously, I think his style was just too dangerous for Vince and the PG WWE to stomach. 

:cuss::cussin::cussin:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

He probably wasn't going anywhere but at least his matches were decent so I'm not really thrilled about this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I didn't see a 50+ page thread for anyone else who's been released with the exception of Danielson.


I remember the Carlito release thread being pretty damn long. That one was pointlessly long too. Actually that's not fair to Kaval, he didn't last as long to show he sucks. I actually thought Kaval was decent and not a total spare like Carlito.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

Hurray! 55 pages already! Let's beat this dead horse hard until we have a 100 pages!!!


(/s fpalm)


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

Kaval was capable of being a real workhorse. Countless times, I've seen him perform comfortably in smaller venues. He tore the house down with matches in ROH, FCW (against even Eric Escobar of all people), and even TNA. But, for whatever reason, he always looked a little out of place in WWE matches.

His performances against Ziggler certainly detract from my statement, but even so - he just appeared out of place in the land of giants. Perhaps bringing him in as a direct nemesis for someone like Bourne, Bryan, or Mysterio would've been better, but I'm not entirely sure.

Either way, his run was very lackluster. Unlike some of you, I can fully understand why WWE would have him lose so often early on. He's not going to be brought in and made to look like Superman. Of course, if he sucks it up & works hard, there's the potential for a big reward in the end. It's happened plenty of times.

On a personal level, I'm disappointed. It sucks that Kaval couldn't break through & score big in WWE. It's the pinnacle of his profession, and he has to feel somewhat let down. He could've made some big money for a long time.

On the other hand, I don't think it's any huge loss for WWE or the fans. Kaval is so much more believable in the surroundings of ROH, etc. And I'm just not sold on the idea that Kaval had the stage presence or personality to leap out & establish himself the way WWE (or he) had hoped.

It's a strange situation. Any time the IWC darlings fail to succeed in TitanLand, the IWC rips Vince and company to shreds. They hold them fully accountable and blame all shortcomings on their shoulders. That's hardly fair. At some point, the indy darlings have to carry the burden themselves.

Is it really too far-fetched to believe that, even after ten years of work on the indy circuit, Kaval wasn't prepared for the transition to WWE? Working in ROH isn't working in WWE. Hell, working in FCW isn't working in WWE. Characters and gestures take on so much more meaning with WWE than suicide dives, phoenix splashes, and throwing stiff kicks too often.

Kaval is great. Don't get me wrong. I just find that this works out well enough for me, as a fan, because I'm a bigger fan of Low-Ki in the indies than I ever was of Kaval in WWE.

In the indies, he looks like a windmill of chaos. He came across like a believable badass. In WWE, he looked like an unmasked Rey Mysterio, minus the appeal, plus the annoying attribute of trying too hard to act angry or intense all the time.

It's almost like comparing ECW Taz to WWE Tazz.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

I blame Kaval for his release as much as the bowels of the WWE.

If he had waited till Mysterio had retired he would of been pushed up the card instantly in the underdog position.

But he should of been put into a feud instead of randomly floating around. Didn't really matter who against.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This made me chuckle, thought I'd share it:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Derek said:


> This made me chuckle, thought I'd share it:


Kaval, Jannetty and Roberts. :lmao

The look on his face at the end of the video was hilarious.

I expect he'll go back to ROH, seeing as he asked for his release from TNA last time and the X Division hasn't exactly improved since 2008.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Something Savage said:


> He tore the house down with matches in ROH, *FCW (against even Eric Escobar* of all people), and even TNA. But, for whatever reason, he always looked a little out of place in WWE matches.


He had an FCW match with Escobar that, IIRC, was in my top three wrestling matches of last year.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder why. I mean, it really seems like they went out of their way to make him feel out of place. I understand the idea of paying dues in the big leagues and them having a plan, but that is just it. There seemed to be no real plan for him. I mean nothing, nothing at all was presented to give the guy a persona outside of rubbing his head on the walkway and in the ring. Did they give him mic time? Did they give him someone to play off of? He was a little interesting with laycool, then they took that off. It just really seemed like professional hazing and Kaval was not down with it.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I wonder why. I mean, it really seems like they went out of their way to make him feel out of place. I understand the idea of paying dues in the big leagues and them having a plan, but that is just it. There seemed to be no real plan for him. I mean nothing, nothing at all was presented to give the guy a persona outside of rubbing his head on the walkway and in the ring. Did they give him mic time? Did they give him someone to play off of? He was a little interesting with laycool, then they took that off. It just really seemed like professional hazing and Kaval was not down with it.


There's plenty of people that are in the same situation as Kaval and you don't see them asking for their release. Kaval is nothing more than an impatient quitter. Maybe the WWE didn't want to give him a push for a reason.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

Derek said:


> This made me chuckle, thought I'd share it:


man you made my day this was funny as hell ahaahahhaahah 
kaval :gun: WWE


----------



## WWEfan420 (Jul 28, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> He wasn't over with the crowd for a reason. WWE jobbed him out to everyone on the fucking roster.


Pretty much :gun:


----------



## PhEnOmAnIaC (Aug 12, 2010)

the crowd was dead every time he stepped in the ring


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Well, at least he got to kiss Layla.


----------



## WrestlingMama (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to see him go! I really liked him.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh wow, I only just found out about this:










I guess he just lost too many matches for them to keep him!


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I find this news horribly depressing. If he was too small for the WWE then why give him the opportunity to begin with? Everyone who says that he deserved being let go because he wasn't "over" should go stand in the corner and think about how stupid they are. The poor bastard was set up to fail. Despite being dealt _f'in Layla _ for his pro on NXT, he won handily. His brief WWE career consisted of getting used as a punching bag repeatedly with no chance to shine. He was given maybe 2-3 serious promos, not nearly enough to judge him for his mic skills. His one PPV match against Ziggler was IMO one of the better matches of the year but unfortunately it amounted to nothing. 

Personally I'm really going to miss his style and particularly that double foot stomp. (Sadly I won't be following him in the indies as I already devote waaaaay too much time to wrestling these days. However if he does end up on TNA I may finally consider watching.)


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

DevilsFavouriteDem said:


> Hurray! 55 pages already! Let's beat this dead horse hard until we have a 100 pages!!!
> 
> 
> (/s fpalm)


^ says the idiot who bumped the thread. 


And I really have no idea where people are getting the idea the guy was "over". He's over on the internet, and that's about it. He gets NO reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Jordan-SES (Dec 28, 2010)

its terrible kaval was released, the reason he wasnt going anywhere is cos wwe didnt want him to go anywhere


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Evan Bourne > Kaval

Bourne fits the role of small guy who puts on amazing matches much better


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

It's funny how people compare Kaval and Bourne, but never bring up the voice thing, seeing as how one has an exaggerated deep voice and the other sounds like an eight year old girl.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

I quite liked Kaval but feel he is vastly over rated, he is good at jumping about and kicking people but he seems very dangerous in the ring, has little charisma and would be quite unbelievable at a main event capacity. Not a gret loss tbh


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I wonder why. I mean, it really seems like they went out of their way to make him feel out of place. I understand the idea of paying dues in the big leagues and them having a plan, but that is just it. There seemed to be no real plan for him.


Precisely. They gave the audience NO reason to believe in him.



Azuran said:


> There's plenty of people that are in the same situation as Kaval and you don't see them asking for their release. Kaval is nothing more than an impatient quitter. Maybe the WWE didn't want to give him a push for a reason.


The only wrestler in WWE that has as much talent as Kaval and has been slighted as strongly is William Regal. Regal cherishes his job because he pissed it away once before. Maybe, after Kaval returns to the indies, he might realize that he misses WWE. But to call him an "impatient quitter" is a bit strong.



Cerbs said:


> He's over on the internet, and that's about it. He gets NO reaction whatsoever.


No true. He got huge reactions between the ropes. The same as Daniel Bryan.



wych said:


> he is good at jumping about and kicking people but he seems very dangerous in the ring, has little charisma and would be quite unbelievable at a main event capacity.


So, because he'd never be a main eventer, he is useless? If that's the standard, there are about 40 people on the WWE roster that should be released outright. There's plenty of room for career midcarders.



King Kenny said:


> I find it absolutely hilarious he has been released.


Why, precisely? Do elaborate, oh eloquent one.



LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> It's funny how people compare Kaval and Bourne, but never bring up the voice thing, seeing as how one has an exaggerated deep voice and the other sounds like an eight year old girl.


Exactly. For that matter, how much do Bourne and Kaval have in common beyond diminutive stature?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys, update from http://www.twnpnews.com/messages2/32182.php



> - Kaval requested his release from WWE after being frustrated over his position with the company. WWE creative was told to job him out after winning NXT but were then told to build him up for a few weeks for the pay-per-view title match against Dolph Ziggler, which he lost.
> Creative was then told to start jobbing Kaval back out again. The story is that after he lost to Drew McIntyre on the December 21st SmackDown, he asked officials if he had any heat and was told no. Kaval then asked if they had any future plans for him and was told they had no plans or ideas for him. He then asked for his release and was granted.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Smackdown creative need a giant oven they can all stick their heads in.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Creative was then told to start jobbing Kaval back out again. The story is that after he lost to Drew McIntyre on the December 21st SmackDown, he asked officials if he had any heat and was told no. Kaval then asked if they had any future plans for him and was told they had no plans or ideas for him. He then asked for his release and was granted.


That is complete utter bullshit. For the record I've never really liked Kaval / Lo Ki, but when you have someone as talented as him and creative simply say "we don't know what to do with you", WWE is right to start releasing people, shame it wasn't the real culprits in the creative department.

Smackdown creative is getting / has been really stale this year, I think it needs a shake up or even a complete overhaul. The only interesting angle i've enjoyed is Kane - Taker, and even that managed to fizzle out. Any other enjoyment was simply feuds from a wrestling perspective such as Kofi/Drew, Drew/Matt Hardy, and anything Ziggler.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Well now I know he requested his release I have little sympathy for him. Its not like people who start out jobbing don't get pushes eventually if they're young and talented. He should have waited around a fair bit longer for before giving up like that.


----------



## spiegel (Dec 30, 2010)

thats soooo rude WWE Kaval released, another reason I will stop watching WWE


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

Most fans must be pissed. They chose him, and he let them down. Kayfabe-wise, Cenas always ragging on Wade Barrett, someone should bring up Kaval and his cowardice and impatience. Guy deserves to be ragged on, had he waited, he woulda been the next Rey Mysterio, he could have waited, he was pretty much all set if he just gave it time. They said they didn't have anything for him at the moment, at least he was showing up on Smackdown, we have poor bastards like Zack Ryder who are lucky to get a joke promo on Raw, exposure is always a good thing, Someone like Regal would KILL to be in Kavals position.

I feel the guy was a major letdown. People chose him, he didn't deliver, bottom line for me.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Brimstone-x said:


> Most fans must be pissed. They chose him, and he let them down. Kayfabe-wise, Cenas always ragging on Wade Barrett, someone should bring up Kaval and his cowardice and impatience. Guy deserves to be ragged on, had he waited, he woulda been the next Rey Mysterio, he could have waited, he was pretty much all set if he just gave it time. They said they didn't have anything for him at the moment, at least he was showing up on Smackdown, we have poor bastards like Zack Ryder who are lucky to get a joke promo on Raw, exposure is always a good thing, Someone like Regal would KILL to be in Kavals position.
> 
> I feel the guy was a major letdown. People chose him, he didn't deliver, bottom line for me.


Sounds reasonable


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

58 pages for Low Ki's release, yes I can go back to calling him that. Come on people. I'm sorry but he's no Daniel Bryan and his upside is not as great as some more young talent out there like Ricochet or Pac, or an amazing ROH guy like Davey Richards or somebody. He's been a journey man his whole career with a bad new york attitude that does and says what he feels and bounces around and never quite hits his mark anywhere.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Way to completely de-value NXT, first off Barrett fails to capitalise on his title shot, then Kaval gets booked like shit, wastes his title shot and gets released!

An NXT win should have the same potential as win in MITB, but they has been well and truly fucked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brimstone-x said:


> Most fans must be pissed. They chose him, and he let them down. Kayfabe-wise, Cenas always ragging on Wade Barrett, someone should bring up Kaval and his cowardice and impatience. Guy deserves to be ragged on, had he waited, he woulda been the next Rey Mysterio, he could have waited, he was pretty much all set if he just gave it time. They said they didn't have anything for him at the moment, at least he was showing up on Smackdown, we have poor bastards like Zack Ryder who are lucky to get a joke promo on Raw, exposure is always a good thing, Someone like Regal would KILL to be in Kavals position.
> 
> I feel the guy was a major letdown. People chose him, he didn't deliver, bottom line for me.


I love how people just assume that Kaval would be the next Rey just because he's small. Please. Kaval doesn't have 1/100'th of Rey Mysterio's charisma, he also doesn't have the look. Everything about Rey inspires the crowd from the way he carries himself to the way he looks. Kaval is just...small. That's it. He doesn't have the it factor and the intangibles that Rey possesses. He's nowhere NEAR as valuable as Mysterio.

And I'm a Rey Mysterio hater. I would love to take credit away from him, but thinking that Kaval could duplicate his success is ludicrous. It's like saying that Vladimir Kozlov could replace Wade Barrett's spot on Raw just because he's big. Well, no, because he doesn't have any of the other factors that Barrett has. It's the same with Kaval replacing Rey.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

i find funny how right after michael cole turned heel and went ahead bashing bryan and the internet, everyone now looks down on indy scenes and wrestlers

and by the way, the only reason the guy jobbed was because creatives were told to job him out after he won NXT, then he was built up only for the survivor series ppv

after losing to mcyntire he asked if management had anything against him, and then they explained to him about being jobber, and then he did the most reasonable thing, he quit


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

> The Real Reason Why Kaval Is Gone From WWE Revealed Reported By Ryan Clark
> Latest News
> The Future Of iMPACT! In The UK, CZW Statement On Gage
> McCool Given Time Off, Lilian To Sing At NFL Game
> ...


absaloutely no source where it came from so its likely some made up bullshite.


----------



## Lithalan (Apr 30, 2009)

I would love to know exactly how someone finds out that WWE creative was "told to bury him," and then to "resume burying him." That makes no sense at all, and has no rationale behind it. Sounds made up. The article didn't even say who told WWE creative this. When one is left to speculate this much and make assumptions about the rest of the article, it starts to sound like fiction/speculation.

It seems more likely that they just didn't have any current ideas for him, but if Kaval had shown even an ounce of patience (and continued to collect his paychecks while he waited, I might add), something would have eventually come up. He gave them less than 6 months after NXT season 2 ended, and he had a PPV match during that time for a title. Sounds more like "big fish in a little pond" syndrome than WWE creative being told (by whom?) to bury him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lithalan said:


> I would love to know exactly how someone finds out that WWE creative was "told to bury him," and then to "resume burying him." That makes no sense at all, and has no rationale behind it. Sounds made up. The article didn't even say who told WWE creative this. When one is left to speculate this much and make assumptions about the rest of the article, it starts to sound like fiction/speculation.
> 
> It seems more likely that they just didn't have any current ideas for him, but if Kaval had shown even an ounce of patience (and continued to collect his paychecks while he waited, I might add), something would have eventually come up. He gave them less than 6 months after NXT season 2 ended, and he had a PPV match during that time for a title. Sounds more like "big fish in a little pond" syndrome than WWE creative being told (by whom?) to bury him.


I'm sure seeing Wade Barrett and the other members of Nexus headlining PPVs and dominating Raw while Kaval was replaced by TYLER REKS for the Bragging Rights match was a kick in the teeth for him - the guy spends years honing his craft, and then spends a good long while in FCW to learn the WWE style, and then wins NXT based on the fans' enthusiasm for his style, and then he's glossed over in favour of some guy who fell flat on his face on WWECW for a while. I'm not saying they should have pushed Kaval to the moon immediately (or ever, necessarily), but they had him doing _nothing_. He's one of the three mid-card faces people actually cared about on Smackdown (MVP and Kofi, by the way) and now two of them are gone. Because Smackdown creative is pretty much just an amusing oxymoron by now.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

As much as this release sucks it may turn out to be a good thing in the end. By having an NXT failure early on they prevent it from becoming a millstone around the winner's neck. Compae it to MITB, there have been 7 briefcases so far and, apart from Mr Kennedy, every winner has cashed in successfully (Kennedy had to lose his to Edge because of injury, Edge cashed it in). It has reached the point where whoever fails to cash-in MITB will look like they've been completely buried, WWE may have managed to avoid that by having Kaval be a failed NXT winner. Besides, he's still young and there's every chance he'll get another chance, look at Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> As much as this release sucks it may turn out to be a good thing in the end. By having an NXT failure early on they prevent it from becoming a millstone around the winner's neck. Compae it to MITB, there have been 7 briefcases so far and, apart from Mr Kennedy, every winner has cashed in successfully (Kennedy had to lose his to Edge because of injury, Edge cashed it in). It has reached the point where whoever fails to cash-in MITB will look like they've been completely buried, WWE may have managed to avoid that by having Kaval be a failed NXT winner. Besides, he's still young and there's every chance he'll get another chance, look at Daniel Bryan.


Definitely agree. 

I have a gut feeling that at some point WWE will regain their interest in the storyline of which Kaval was initially set to debut as a part of. Mysterio's retirement is only a matter of time (from a few months to couple of years), and what would be more fitting than to put over that evil luchadore from his past and let him claim that place as the ultimate underdog. Kaval's badly timed injury back in 2009 is why everything fell apart.


----------



## Lithalan (Apr 30, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I'm sure seeing Wade Barrett and the other members of Nexus headlining PPVs and dominating Raw while Kaval was replaced by TYLER REKS for the Bragging Rights match was a kick in the teeth for him - the guy spends years honing his craft, and then spends a good long while in FCW to learn the WWE style, and then wins NXT based on the fans' enthusiasm for his style, and then he's glossed over in favour of some guy who fell flat on his face on WWECW for a while. I'm not saying they should have pushed Kaval to the moon immediately (or ever, necessarily), but they had him doing _nothing_. He's one of the three mid-card faces people actually cared about on Smackdown (MVP and Kofi, by the way) and now two of them are gone. Because Smackdown creative is pretty much just an amusing oxymoron by now.


I appreciate what you're saying, and I suspect you're pretty much on target with what was likely in Kaval's head. I really don't understand the Tyler Reks push either (2009 Mike Knox 2.0?). 

I just think that we all get kicked in the teeth at our jobs once in a while, and anyone who works for the WWE should know that sometimes patience is required once one makes the main roster. It's almost like the going got tough for Kaval for a couple months, so he split. Just because the WWE had nothing for him now doesn't mean they'll have nothing for him in 2 months. We all know creative changes at the drop of a hat these days.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Well now I know he requested his release I have little sympathy for him. Its not like people who start out jobbing don't get pushes eventually if they're young and talented. He should have waited around a fair bit longer for before giving up like that.



This^

On one hand, I can understand Kaval's position. He didn't want to end up another Shelton Benjamin or Christian. Granted, he's no where near those two in skill set but given WWE's reputation for holding back good ring workers, I can understand his feelings.

However, he should have waited a while. I mean, I'm sure he was getting a good paycheck, and creative doesn't know what they're gong to do from month to month so just because they didn't have anything for him now doesn't mean they won't ever have a place for him. Look at Swagger, he was completely without direction or a push when he won MITB.

What Kaval did reminds me of this chick at work. I'm the lead supervisor for my store, and I had a girl ask me if she was in line for a management position in the future. I told her I had no idea as of that moment, and a week later she quit. Well last month I gave a management position to another person, and it may very well have been her if she had stuck around. Hell, it probably WOULD have been her. Same goes for Kaval. Promotions don't happen overnight, and business can change at the drop of a hat. He should have stuck around and built up his bank account, if he had sooner or later creative would have found a niche for him.


----------



## kennedict (Jan 3, 2011)

Him being jobbed so badly was criminal


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm guessing that WWE took this route with Low Ki to test him. They know the guy's history. He burns bridges quick, and WWE probably wanted to see how he'd react to being jobbed out for months on end. According to many sources--including your own eyeballs watching the shows--WWF/E has historically done this with a lot of guys in order to humble them and test them in the process. 

I'm not saying I agree with this, if it is the case, but the more information comes out, the more clear that this is probably what the story is at its heart. It would have been interesting if he had just stuck around for, say, five more months, because with the shallowness of the Smackdown roster, particularly its babyface side, you'd think they would have _eventually_ gotten to him for something. Oh well, maybe not.


----------

